# Seoul City Life



## Mussoda

i've got nice pix from flickr. hope you enjoy.!
(* all pix are by non-koreans)






































































(all pix from feetmanseoul_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(all pix from feetmanseoul_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(all pix from Kyle Weller_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(all pix from icecat_seoul_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(all pix from jon_obadiah_flickr)


----------



## MILIUX

Thanks for the tip

What's with the wall?


----------



## Mussoda

MILIUX said:


> Thanks for the tip
> What's with the wall?



yep. the photographer footnoted that it's "Berlin wall"... 
i have no idea about whether it's joke or reality. By any chance, did Berlin city government give (or sell) parts of Berlin wall in commemoration to other countries ?


----------



## Labtec

I haven't been to Seoul in over 15 years, and it looks like it's changed a lot. A big increase in lifestyle change, most people have nice cars, live in nice housing and have LCD's, etc.


----------



## snow is red

w00w so beautiful


----------



## koogle

Mussoda said:


> yep. the photographer footnoted that it's "Berlin wall"...
> i have no idea about whether it's joke or reality. By any chance, did Berlin city government give (or sell) parts of Berlin wall in commemoration to other countries ?


I think so, because I've seen a complete piece of the Berlin wall in Montreal, Canada, it looked very tall, it was a gift by the city of Berlin in the 1990s.


----------



## MNiemann

This picture is amazing! One second later and it would not have looked as good:


----------



## Skybean

^^ I agree . Great shot. Looks like the ad on the bus is watching the legs too!

Great set. Mussoda is providing good coverage of Seoul here on SSC. This is a huge megacity that doesn't nearly get as much attention as it should. Even though I don't always comment on your photo threads, I almost always take a look.


----------



## Mussoda

^^ thanks, skybean kay:
I enjoy your HK, too.

and, thanks all the good comments, guys.


----------



## Mussoda

and continuously, all good pix by non-korean photographers from flickr.

















































(all pix from msimantov_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(from comatosed_flickr)











(from Third Wheel_flickr)











(from Stuck in Customs_flickr)











(from allan0709_flickr)






















(from krobbie_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(from Street Eyes_flickr)

































(from BusanMike_flickr)











(from riNux_flickr)











(from SuzÿQuzÿ_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

@ any MOD :
would you change the title "Seoul for you." into "Seoul City Life" or so ??
Sorry but, seeing the title "Seoul for you." now, I feel like it's a littel odd.. 
I made the title quickly without sincere consideration... so It doesn't meet my mind. 
If you don't mind, would you do me a favor? Plz,..


----------



## Maelstrom

What an amazing thread! Seoul looks like a trendier Tokyo.

And the German government gave away huge chunks to many different nations. The biggest peice outside of Berlin is in Copenhagen. There's bits of it all over the world.


----------



## Donkie

Amazing, thx for the pics Mussoda


----------



## 7freedom7

why not post these pix in an entry, save space, please


----------



## ek120

WOW. SEOUL!


----------



## Prosciutto

Wow - awesome collection of pics.


----------



## brianmoon85

gotta love my beautiful Seoul City!! New York and Chicago may have many more skyscrapers but the fun happens only in Seoul and Tokyo. Asia cities are planned to be exciting and technologically-advanced!! :banana:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ brianmoon85*

^^ Seoul's metropolitan area contains more high-rise buildings than New York or Chicago. Some estimates put the number of high-rises at 50,000.

Only one other metropolis has as much high-rise buildings as Seoul. It's Sao Paulo, Brazil's largest city. It, too, has as many as 50,000 high-rise buildings.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, I got a plane to catch.

For a city of 23 million it really knows how to catch your attention on the streets.


----------



## Doukan

WOW im impressed. this city is so MODERN.
definetly beats European cities on modernity.


----------



## Almenac-SS

quite a contrast from the Pyongyang threads!


----------



## Skybean

Very nice pics, Mussoda. I think we've made a nice "City Life" series here on SSC. So I've included some links to the threads in my signature. It's a great way to show the best of East Asian cities.


----------



## Mussoda

Skybean said:


> Very nice pics, Mussoda. I think we've made a nice "City Life" series here on SSC. So I've included some links to the threads in my signature. It's a great way to show the best of East Asian cities.


wow. friend, that's great idea ! 
I appreciate that list ! kay:


----------



## Almenac-SS

mussoda, any more pictures coming up soon?
(bump) hehe


----------



## ejd03

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Seoul's metropolitan area contains more high-rise buildings than New York or Chicago. Some estimates put the number of high-rises at 50,000.
> 
> Only one other metropolis has as much high-rise buildings as Seoul. It's Sao Paulo, Brazil's largest city. It, too, has as many as 50,000 high-rise buildings.


I guess high rises are buildings over 12 stories right? well then Seoul is one of the top for sure.. but it lacks of super tall buildings


----------



## Shezan

really love Seoul !


----------



## Mussoda

Almenac-SS said:


> mussoda, any more pictures coming up soon?
> (bump) hehe


oh, yah, buddy..
I'll get buch of time on this Sunday,, so I planned to post a new bunch of pics on Sun. or Mon. .. ㅋㅋ.. 
thanks. again.. ^.^


----------



## christos-greece

Incredible :cheers: Nice pics


----------



## jlshyang

AWESOME! I'm saving money for Seoul!


----------



## sylodon

Buddha's Birthday @ Seoul:









(Dokebi News)









(Dokebi News)









(Dokebi News)









(Newsis)









(Newsis)









(Hankyung)









(Hankyung)









(Hankyung)









(Newsis)









(Newsis)









(Ohmynews)


----------



## BOM

such a colorful festival

thanks cydevil
great pictures


----------



## Mussoda

and some more pics on it.










(from Experiencing_flickr)











(from Experiencing_flickr)











(from in touch_flickr)











(from davesag_flickr)











(from nightwing_flickr)











(from Paul Matthews_flickr)











(from Paul Matthews_flickr)











(from lets.book_flickr)











(from Jrwooley6_flickr)











(from lets.book_flickr)











(from Sae La Vie_flickr)











(from Sae La Vie_flickr)











(from lets.book_flickr)











(from viscioustart_flickr)











(from viscioustart_flickr)











(from Emaneous_flickr)











(from FrancoisRoche_flickr)











(from hojusaram_flickr)











(from Josiah!_flickr)











(from Josiah!_flickr)











(from Josiah!_flickr)











(from danhub_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

and another set of pics will be continued.. ㅋㅋ..
thanks..


----------



## Assemblage23

This is a city that I must visit!


----------



## Labtec

RadioFan said:


> It sounds like you say Seoul does not have those stores... Maybe you only have been to typical areas like Myeongdong, Jongno and Dongdaemun where the foreigners like to visit.
> 
> Seoul has many luxury shops and boutiques especially in Cheongdam, Gangnam District... Here are some pics of them in this area.
> 
> (from naver.com)


Some cars from the same area (from naver)


----------



## Mussoda

thanks for all the comments and pics, guys and ladies..
but everyone, let's calm down a little.. 
whoever started, no more debate, plz. 
this thread just for eye-tour of seoul.. that's just all for fun..
and thanx again..


----------



## Mussoda

christos-greece said:


> Originally Posted by Mussoda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tiger Palace_flickr.com)
> 
> Amazing! I like it a lot


yeah,, that is Royal Guard Change Ceremony at Gyeongbok Palace.. 
thanx..


----------



## RadioFan

Labtec said:


> Some cars from the same area (from naver)


You are the same as the owners of those cars... hno:


----------



## zachus22

Seoul is such a vibrant, trendy, hip city that it almost gives me goosebumps going through Seoul-based photo threads. For large photo threads I usually scroll through pretty quickly and skip a couple of pages here and there, but I couldn't help but going through this thread with a fine toothed comb. Every picture does an awesome job of capturing the essence of Seoul and what it's all about. 

*You sir are a Korea-sharing God.*

P.S. Is it just me or is every single person in Korea well-dressed?


----------



## PsychoBabble

What amazes me is how modern and stable you are...specially in comparison with your northern brothers. How do you relate to one another?


----------



## Mussoda

zachus22 said:


> Seoul is such a vibrant, trendy, hip city that it almost gives me goosebumps going through Seoul-based photo threads. For large photo threads I usually scroll through pretty quickly and skip a couple of pages here and there, but I couldn't help but going through this thread with a fine toothed comb. Every picture does an awesome job of capturing the essence of Seoul and what it's all about.
> 
> *You sir are a Korea-sharing God.*
> 
> P.S. Is it just me or is every single person in Korea well-dressed?


oh, my........
your comment gives me goosebumps now.. 
just overpraise, but sincerely thanks.. for your enjoyment.. 

and about your question, i feel it's not different from any other westernized country..


----------



## Mussoda

PsychoBabble said:


> What amazes me is how modern and stable you are...specially in comparison with your northern brothers. How do you relate to one another?


our northern brothers are always headache of ours as you know,.. oh,,.. just hope new era after the falling down of 'dear leader', Kim, personally... 
thanks, good comment..


----------



## globill

Seoul is one of the world's greatest cities. Eventually that fact will be universally acknowledged. As always, great thread Mussoda-


----------



## sylodon

PsychoBabble said:


> What amazes me is how modern and stable you are...specially in comparison with your northern brothers. How do you relate to one another?


We are the same people, but unfortunately the Koreans to the north are ruled by a big-time asshole.


----------



## Labtec

RadioFan said:


> You are the same as the owners of those cars... hno:


What is that supposed to mean? hno:


----------



## Mussoda

Labtec said:


> What is that supposed to mean? hno:


me,too.
whaddaya mean, RadioFan ?


----------



## Mussoda

globill said:


> Seoul is one of the world's greatest cities. Eventually that fact will be universally acknowledged. As always, great thread Mussoda-


Hi, globill.. thanks for leaving comments ..


----------



## Taller Better

Mussoda said:


> thanks for all the comments and pics, guys and ladies..
> but everyone, let's calm down a little..
> whoever started, no more debate, plz.
> this thread just for eye-tour of seoul.. that's just all for fun..
> and thanx again..


I agree, Mussoda! These are photothreads which are different than Skybar.


----------



## citypia

Nice work. Mussoda kay:


----------



## OEincorparated

Beautiful city, lot's of life, Thank you.


----------



## silence.kit

Mussoda, the "Seoul Highlights" link in your sig isn't working.


----------



## Mussoda

^^ oh, yeah... I fixed. really thanks s.k.


----------



## sylodon

The Memorial Day










(Hankyung)










(Hankyung)


----------



## davieb55

Hi. I live in Korea. I was wondering if anyone else is bothered by the sight of the cars parked on the SIDEWALK? It seems that if you drive a luxury car, or you're a man over 50, you can park you car ANYWHERE you want!


----------



## benKen




----------



## Mussoda

(...)


----------



## kspec

Mussoda said:


> (from shamwari_flickr)


does anybody know how to get here?
im going to seoul next month and i wanna put one up too :cheers:
or can this be found at many different fences all over seoul??


----------



## jlee

It's probably Seoul Tower on Namsan. You can't miss it. It's in the middle of the city.


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

great architecture!!!!kay:


----------



## Mussoda

now, a series of *Apgujeong*, famous shopping town at Gangnam area.


----------



## Mussoda




----------



## Mussoda




----------



## Mussoda




----------



## Mussoda




----------



## Mussoda

(all pics from dcinside)


----------



## Donkie

can i post something here ?


----------



## Donkie

As far as i know this one is a high shool in Seoul. isn't it ? it's looking better than when i got there few years ago. ( 6years ago exactly ) anyway thx for sharing Benken


----------



## christos-greece

I like those houses too ^^ very nice pics


----------



## Mussoda

christos-greece said:


> I like those houses too ^^ very nice pics


hi, thanx, christos


----------



## Mussoda

Donkie said:


> As far as i know this one is a high shool in Seoul. isn't it ?


yeah.. it's Choong Ang High School, the same foundation of Korea Univ.


----------



## Kenwen

this is a great thread, it shows beautiful fotos of seoul and what the city can offer, but being a asian, i cant stand that seoul always make the false claim that they r best in aisa, where they r not, the tread is ruin by some arrogan people statement, even the true most fashionable and tech advance city would not make claim like they r the best in asia, tokyo has some well known fashion brand in the world yoji yamamoto, y3, a bathing ape, com des garcons. If theres no one making false and arrogan statement this would be a very nice thread very everyone satisfy, but you cant lower other cities to make your city even greater, that just not ethical


----------



## Mussoda

Kenwen said:


> this is a great thread, it shows beautiful fotos of seoul and what the city can offer, but being a asian, i cant stand that seoul always make the false claim that they r best in aisa, where they r not, the tread is ruin by some arrogan people statement, even the true most fashionable and tech advance city would not make claim like they r the best in asia, tokyo has some well known fashion brand in the world yoji yamamoto, y3, a bathing ape, com des garcons. If theres no one making false and arrogan statement this would be a very nice thread very everyone satisfy, but you cant lower other cities to make your city even greater, that just not ethical


I accept you, but It'be much appreciated if you catch that I just present various faces of seoul and not valuate anything about it, as a thread-starter.
Actually, as you can see in this thread, someone underrates Seoul for some reason, and otherwise, someone be overproud against such underrate in defence of the city. I don't and can't ban such pros and cons whatever it is,, except excessive trollings. If you could, you'd better overlook any bothering post as I do...
The fact is that this thread is not the arena for debate about Asian fashions or so.. and I don't fight for the initiative or trend leading position. As for me, I think such thing is just a trivial part of things we can confront in our lifetime.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Kenwen said:


> this is a great thread, it shows beautiful fotos of seoul and what the city can offer, but being a asian, i cant stand that seoul always make the false claim that they r best in aisa, where they r not, the tread is ruin by some arrogan people statement, even the true most fashionable and tech advance city would not make claim like they r the best in asia, tokyo has some well known fashion brand in the world yoji yamamoto, y3, a bathing ape, com des garcons. If theres no one making false and arrogan statement this would be a very nice thread very everyone satisfy, but you cant lower other cities to make your city even greater, that just not ethical


Hey, where and who claim that Seoul is the best in this thread?
Who are the arrogan people?
Seoul is just the city which can't claim anything 
You are saying that Seoul always make the false claim. Seoul can't say anything because it is not a living thing.

No korean forumer said that Seoul is the best city here in this thread.
Only one chinese guy came here to say that Tipei is the better 
If you don't think so, who said that? just name it

No korean forumer lower any other cities in the world to make korean city greater. I checked every posts here in this thread from first page to last page.
No korean forumers said anything arrogant comments "we are the best" something like that
Maybe some korean around you in real life claim that Seoul is the best city in Asia, if so, just remember that they don't reprensent all korean at all
Not all korean claim that Seoul is the best city in asia. Don't generalize it.

In my opinion, Thimphu(Bhutan) is the best city in asia for preserving their tradition. Ulaanbaatar is the best city for exotic touring. Even Pyoungyang is the best city for experiencing Soviet communism and so on.
What I want to say here is most cities in the world have their best part 
So Seoul or any other city in the world can have the best to some people.
Don't compare city to city simply and ignorantly. that is my point 

Anyway, you are the person that Tokyo is the better than Seoul here aren't you? :bash:


----------



## skyscrapercity

Sadly, Seoul are losing most charming and unique parts in the city.
Seoul's western looking are bigger Seoul's original looking are smaller 

Look at Pics of Jeanju(pics from DC)


----------



## supershinki

i want to visit seoul someday!


----------



## snow is red

Please post more pictures of Seoul, this is a very beautiful city.


----------



## Donkie

skyscrapercity said:


> Sadly, Seoul are losing most charming and unique parts in the city.
> Seoul's western looking are bigger Seoul's original looking are smaller


agreed. i've got old pictures of Jeonju city now (taken in 1966) . I think it isn't changed so much. 





























At now.





































The Maisan Golden Temple










Jeonju Gyungijeon





































and then , have you guys ever seen this one ? it is a big gate of Jeonju city. it stands on entrance of highway.


----------



## BOM

Great photos! I might be visiting this upcoming summer


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome


----------



## Donkie

*The city life of Seoul*











you can see the SAMSUNG headquarter center in the middle of the picture














































what i can't hear you.


----------



## Kenwen

But seoul is definitely 1 of the greatest city on earth, i appreciate this thread really, i like the angle of the photos, make the photos more vibrant, and it shows all sides of seoul from street life to architecture. well done


----------



## christos-greece

Donkie said:


>


Nice building


----------



## Donkie

from the SK tower.



























Bsketball playground on top of the tower.


















The 7 gps guy


----------



## Brisbaner21

Awesome!


----------



## Donkie

A serise of church in Seoul.












a big church at gangnam.


----------



## Mussoda

oh~ Good Job, Donkie !:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Donkie said:


>


:lol: Those people (architects of the building, designers) had a very nice idea :lol:


----------



## Donkie

i'd like to keep posting more


----------



## Donkie




----------



## bobbycuzin

guy on the right = my outfits during high school


----------



## Mussoda

OK.. now my turn.










(from bweisner @ flickr)











(from bwpkhurram @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by We go! @ flickr)











(from shamwari @ flickr)











(Tiger Palace @ flickr)











(by ronwho @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by ronwho @ flickr)











(by Full Frame Chris @ flickr)











(by hkleung @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by jon 찰칵 @ flickr)










(by jon 찰칵 @ flickr)










(by jon 찰칵 @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

Seocho-dong








(by Dank Me @ flickr)



..


----------



## Mussoda

(by Mel Buckpitt @ flickr)

sorry.. they're too tired. ..


----------



## Mussoda

some more pics.. 










(by Atte Tahvola @ flickr)











(by colinreid9 @ flickr)











(by ianbart @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by yukito inoue @ flickr)











(by smkurtas @ flickr)











(by fatcatmatt @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by mikey.mike.mikey.mike @ flickr)











(by mikey.mike.mikey.mike @ flickr)


----------



## BOM

Where specifically is that fence with all the locks?


----------



## Shezan

love Seoul :banana:


----------



## Mussoda

thanx comments ! 

@ BOM : yep.. the fence surrounds the observation deck on Mt.Namsan.


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful city, wonderful people and wonderful thread kay:


----------



## Raymondzhydra

MNiemann said:


> This picture is amazing! One second later and it would not have looked as good:


^^^^^^please tell me and be honest. Is this picture spontaneous or did you prepare the whole setting to make it look so artistic? anyway this is one of the beste pics I've ever seen


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics :cheers: - that pic is funny indeed ^^ :lol:


----------



## Donkie

good job Mussoda ! and my turn again 























































































































photos by cgcrago


----------



## the spliff fairy

I really need a plane ticket right now


----------



## Ejdera

I love Korea :cheers:

Seoul has soul 

Greetings from Turkey


----------



## kolkatausa

My lab partner/friend from Organic chem class is from Seoul, S.Korea!!!


----------



## snow is red

Keep the pictures comming please.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wow great thread with nice pics.


----------



## RonnieR

Wow, incredible Seoul !!!! 

Beautiful, great!


----------



## christos-greece

I have a map of Seoul (a pocket book with full cover of Seoul: maps, sites, restaurants e.t.c.)...
On the map Seoul looks enormus! :cheers: Megacity


----------



## BOM

The Sangnam area looks really slick.


----------



## brianmoon85

Seoul can beat New York City anytime in terms of cleanliness and subway transportation and tie in terms of entertainment and business, finance. Plus, Seoul has something unique that no other city in the world can offer: Seoul, a metropolis can sometimes feel very cozy and warm due to the many trees and countryside-like feeling that it gives off during the fall. And a city where people are never in dangerous of being murdered off the streets. Going to downtown Seoul at night is fun, but going to downtown NYC at night is murder-asking lol I live in NY by the way so don't get me wrong. I love the city but I would actually like to live in Upper NJ area


----------



## googleabcd

Lots of cities in the world can give you the same feeling of cleanliness and security, even in the cities in north korea...sorry, just kidding


brianmoon85 said:


> Seoul can beat New York City anytime in terms of cleanliness and subway transportation and tie in terms of entertainment and business, finance. Plus, Seoul has something unique that no other city in the world can offer: Seoul, a metropolis can sometimes feel very cozy and warm due to the many trees and countryside-like feeling that it gives off during the fall. And a city where people are never in dangerous of being murdered off the streets. Going to downtown Seoul at night is fun, but going to downtown NYC at night is murder-asking lol I live in NY by the way so don't get me wrong. I love the city but I would actually like to live in Upper NJ area


----------



## Mussoda

GREAT~~.. good job, Donkie. :cheers:


----------



## eduardo90

Seoul seems to be a very beautiful city!!!:cheers:


----------



## oktober69105

brianmoon85 said:


> Seoul can beat New York City anytime in terms of cleanliness and subway transportation and tie in terms of entertainment and business, finance. Plus, Seoul has something unique that no other city in the world can offer: Seoul, a metropolis can sometimes feel very cozy and warm due to the many trees and countryside-like feeling that it gives off during the fall. And a city where people are never in dangerous of being murdered off the streets. Going to downtown Seoul at night is fun, but going to downtown NYC at night is murder-asking lol I live in NY by the way so don't get me wrong. I love the city but I would actually like to live in Upper NJ area


I lived there for almost four years. Except for the occasional claustrophobia I got in their shopping malls, it was wonderful. It was clean, trendy, safe, fun, and very prosperous. No slums, crime, graffiti, smoking bans, last call, or weird people asking you for money like here in the US. Everyone looked so happy to be a part of things. Have fun there! I am jealous.


----------



## 东方丹东

wow___


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome city! Seoul always reminds me of Tokyo...which is a good thing of course.


----------



## Mussoda

a little rest in Seoul, guys.


work continued from the prev. page by Donkie... with the same photographer..












































































(all pic from flickr photostream)


----------



## Mussoda

(all pic from flickr photostream)


----------



## krull

brianmoon85 said:


> Seoul can beat New York City anytime in terms of cleanliness and subway transportation and tie in terms of entertainment and business, finance. Plus, Seoul has something unique that no other city in the world can offer: Seoul, a metropolis can sometimes feel very cozy and warm due to the many trees and countryside-like feeling that it gives off during the fall. And a city where people are never in dangerous of being murdered off the streets. Going to downtown Seoul at night is fun, *but going to downtown NYC at night is murder-asking* lol I live in NY by the way so don't get me wrong. I love the city but I would actually like to live in Upper NJ area


Hmmm, I hope you are been sarcastic, but Downtown NYC? Maybe in some bad neighborhood in NYC, could be dangerous at night. But Downtown NYC is a very safe place and nobody will murder you. I go out a lot of nights and so most of my friends. And I live in this city almost a decade now. Please don't spread unnecessary rumors like that to put down a city.

Anyway Seoul looks like such an amazing place to live and hang out. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Seoul looks great ^^


----------



## Fabrega

Well I been station in Korea, and unleash you speak the language I don't recomend you to go there. The people is what i hate the most, always trying to charge you more because you are a foreigner specially hate the taxi drivers. Koreans are racist people is very segregated there, only nice to you if they have drunk a lot of soju or there is cash involved, they wont even let you in many clubs if you are a foreigner.

The food is nasty, almost all they eat is spicy (I like to taste my food) they eat dogs 2 by the way. And the pics shown are a bad representation of what Seoul looks like except the last ones that show all the commie blocks. What i do like is the area where all the skyscrapers that are close to the city hall, and the metro system but thats about it. Oh and Hyore Lee shes so hot! wonder girls are cool 2! 

There are not as many historical sites or old building has I expected either, because of the wars most where destroyed, and just not to long ago their number one relic was burned to the ground by one of their own.

People must stop comparing it to Japan my wife has been in both countries and she said they are completly different, she said Korea was like a cheap copy. I find that funny because there is lot of fake copies of american and european brands products that are sold in Korea.

Plus the weather sucks is to cold or to hot and humid or is manson season or there is yellow dust. I always wonder why people would live there. Korea is like their cars It migth look nice at first glance but we know... 

But hey at least it beats Oklahoma City lived there for a while. Now that place really sucks. The best place i personally lived at was Madrid best nigth life i ever experience way to expensive doh. Thats just my opinion take it or leave it, but considering how much a round trip cost from the states i would rater travel somewhere else.

Anyone has pictures of the red ligth district? me and my wife got lost one nigth, it was so weird is like a market but open at nigth and instead of selling meat and fruits, they sell.... oh they also sell meat lol. Just a different kind you dont wanna eat.


----------



## seaniscoming

Fabrega said:


> Well I been station in Korea, and unleash you speak the language I don't recomend you to go there. The people is what i hate the most, always trying to charge you more because you are a foreigner specially hate the taxi drivers. Koreans are racist people is very segregated there, only nice to you if they have drunk a lot of soju or there is cash involved, they wont even let you in many clubs if you are a foreigner..


Wow,what a silly post here!
As I read your post, you really make me laugh, I can't stop laughing :lol:
you are so unmature.
Some of your writings are true but most of them are bullshit,overgeneralizing and exaggerating trivial matters in korea.Those are nothing but bashing korea.

Ok, let me tell my stories.
I've been in korea for almost 15 years. 
Surely,there are racists in korea like any other countries, especially the elderly.
But not everybody are the racists. Rather, some koreans prefer foreigners to koreans.Some university students are dying to make friends with foreign friends to learn English or other languages. Some korean girls really brag about their foreign boy friends to korean colleagues.

In my case, ajuma(middle-aged lady)in supermarket near house always give me more for free, because I'm her special client, foreigner. 
koreans around me always try to give good impression about their country. They even apologized their country's fault as if they did something wrong to me.

As for the clubs, I have had no problems to enter any clubs here in korea so far. 
What kind owners of clubs on earth refuse their clients as long as clients fully are able to pay? They really don't care whether a client is foreigner or not.
The ture is that some owners of clubs don't let US soldiers in clubs.
Because many druken US soldiers have made lots of crimes and trouble here in Korea.
Anyway, are you a soldier?




Fabrega said:


> The food is nasty, almost all they eat is spicy (I like to taste my food) they eat dogs 2 by the way. And the pics shown are a bad representation of what Seoul looks like except the last ones that show all the commie blocks. What i do like is the area where all the skyscrapers that are close to the city hall, and the metro system but thats about it. Oh and Hyore Lee shes so hot! wonder girls are cool 2! ..


What do you mean nasty?
Actually, the korean food is very healthy food.
Maybe, some foreigners doean't like the smell of korean food. because most korean food are fermented foods which have lots of lactobacillus.
Don't you know that Kimch and dengjang(soy-bean paste) have anticancer effects? Once you eat korean food, you can live longer.
If you don't want to eat spicy korean food, there are still many foods to eat in Seoul. I mean you can avoid spicy food easily. it's really no problem. why you complaint?
You don't know that Seoul has lots of western restaurants, chinese restaurants, japanese restaurants and even indian restaurants, do you? 
You're right that some korean eat dogs but not everyone eat dogs.
Korean don't eat lamb.
Indian don't eat cow.
The muslim don't eat pig.
That's the cultural thing which you can't laugh about.
Maybe, Haven't you ever thought that some korean might think that bullfight( corrida de toros ) is quite cruel?



> There are not as many historical sites or old building has I expected either, because of the wars most where destroyed, and just not to long ago their number one relic was burned to the ground by one of their own



Seoul has five palaces, two UNESCO worlds heritages, 2 old gates and many national treasures. Also, there are korean-style villiges like Bukchon area.
Maybe, Seoul hasn't filled with old relics but still has many things to see.



> People must stop comparing it to Japan my wife has been in both countries and she said they are completly different, she said Korea was like a cheap copy. I find that funny because there is lot of fake copies of american and european brands products that are sold in Korea.


This is so funny. 
Your wife said that Korea and Japan are completely different.
If so, what things korea copied Japan? 
If korea have copied Japan, two countries have to be simillar somehow.

Like you said, there are illegal black markets which sell fake copies indeed.
Ironcally, main costomers of fake copies are also foriengers.
Didn't you know that some ugly koreans supply illegal foreign demands?
If no one buy these copies, those black markets go out of business. 



> Plus the weather sucks is to cold or to hot and humid or is manson season or there is yellow dust. I always wonder why people would live there. Korea is like their cars It migth look nice at first glance but we know...
> 
> But hey at least it beats Oklahoma City lived there for a while. Now that place really sucks. The best place i personally lived at was Madrid best nigth life i ever experience way to expensive doh. Thats just my opinion take it or leave it, but considering how much a round trip cost from the states i would rater travel somewhere else.
> 
> Anyone has pictures of the red ligth district? me and my wife got lost one nigth, it was so weird is like a market but open at nigth and instead of selling meat and fruits, they sell.... oh they also sell meat lol. Just a different kind you dont wanna eat.


Red light districs?
Almost every countries have prostitution.Why only korea?
There are even some countries which prostitution is legalized within restricted areas
lastly, those red light districts are struggling to survive due to the government crackdown. There are even demonstration of prostitutes for their business.


----------



## Labtec

seaniscoming said:


> Wow,what a silly post here!


Just ignore the racist loser and move on.


----------



## pokistic

^^ Why is he racist? :dunno: Can't he give us his honest opinion as a foreigner living in South Korea? They seem to like Japan, where the people there are of the same race as the Koreans. Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## skyscraper03

Fabrega said:


> Well I been station in Korea, and unleash you speak the language I don't recomend you to go there. The people is what i hate the most, always trying to charge you more because you are a foreigner specially hate the taxi drivers. Koreans are racist people is very segregated there, only nice to you if they have drunk a lot of soju or there is cash involved, they wont even let you in many clubs if you are a foreigner.
> 
> The food is nasty, almost all they eat is spicy (I like to taste my food) they eat dogs 2 by the way. And the pics shown are a bad representation of what Seoul looks like except the last ones that show all the commie blocks. What i do like is the area where all the skyscrapers that are close to the city hall, and the metro system but thats about it. Oh and Hyore Lee shes so hot! wonder girls are cool 2!
> 
> There are not as many historical sites or old building has I expected either, because of the wars most where destroyed, and just not to long ago their number one relic was burned to the ground by one of their own.
> 
> People must stop comparing it to Japan my wife has been in both countries and she said they are completly different, she said Korea was like a cheap copy. I find that funny because there is lot of fake copies of american and european brands products that are sold in Korea.
> 
> Plus the weather sucks is to cold or to hot and humid or is manson season or there is yellow dust. I always wonder why people would live there. Korea is like their cars It migth look nice at first glance but we know...
> 
> But hey at least it beats Oklahoma City lived there for a while. Now that place really sucks. The best place i personally lived at was Madrid best nigth life i ever experience way to expensive doh. Thats just my opinion take it or leave it, but considering how much a round trip cost from the states i would rater travel somewhere else.
> 
> Anyone has pictures of the red ligth district? me and my wife got lost one nigth, it was so weird is like a market but open at nigth and instead of selling meat and fruits, they sell.... oh they also sell meat lol. Just a different kind you dont wanna eat.



I lived in Korea for a pretty long time. However, I did't really see or hear some of the things you're talking about.

Seoul kinda sux when it comes to the weather because it is hot in summer and cold in winter... but well... New York City and Chicago are even colder than Seoul and also get as hot as Seoul in summer. So I wouldn't say it's that bad. It's apparently different from mild weather like Vancouver and Seattle's, though.

Oh, and I hate the dog meet too. (and no Korean friends around me liked it or actually had even tasted it)

Lastly, I suggest you not to compare it to Japan.
You know, there is no place as perfect as Japan on Earth. (but for whom?)


----------



## Fabrega

seaniscoming said:


> Wow,what a silly post here!
> As I read your post, you really make me laugh, I can't stop laughing :lol:
> you are so unmature.
> Some of your writings are true but most of them are bullshit,overgeneralizing and exaggerating trivial matters in korea.Those are nothing but bashing korea.


Like i said take it or leave it, ur opinion is not gona change mine or most service members. We hate Korea and will send you a tape if you like.



seaniscoming said:


> Ok, let me tell my stories.
> I've been in korea for almost 15 years.
> Surely,there are racists in korea like any other countries, especially the elderly.
> But not everybody are the racists. Rather, some koreans prefer foreigners to koreans.Some university students are dying to make friends with foreign friends to learn English or other languages. Some korean girls really brag about their foreign boy friends to korean colleagues.


You explained everything rigth there 15 years!? you been intigrated into their society already. We are discussing traveling there, and you problably speak the language which i said is ok to visit if you speak it. And you also proved my point about koreans they are nice to you if there something to win for them, learning english! u been there so long that don't see the ligth anymore.



seaniscoming said:


> In my case, ajuma(middle-aged lady)in supermarket near house always give me more for free, because I'm her special client, foreigner.
> koreans around me always try to give good impression about their country. They even apologized their country's fault as if they did something wrong to me.


Thats a nice story. But from my experience the stores around us are always changing their prices depending on the exhange rate from Korean won and dollar to make more. Koreans are also always trying to get soldiers to buy groceries on post so they can resale it for more offpost in their own corner stores, of course this is also one of the few times they are nice to you.



seaniscoming said:


> As for the clubs, I have had no problems to enter any clubs here in korea so far.
> What kind owners of clubs on earth refuse their clients as long as clients fully are able to pay? They really don't care whether a client is foreigner or not.
> The ture is that some owners of clubs don't let US soldiers in clubs.
> Because many druken US soldiers have made lots of crimes and trouble here in Korea.
> Anyway, are you a soldier?


Well you been in Korea 15 years, how old are you? you still go to the clubs? Yes im a soldier an I never comited a crime except the one of been ready to protect their country. 
Why is that soldiers got curfew at 1200 weekdays and 0300 weekends, an are not allowed to drive? So we be don't go around Korea and mess with their women, they don't agree of that. They don't believe a foreigner should marry a Korean woman. Thats why they allow "villes" close to american bases. What are villes? they are clubs full of filipinas or russians that work for drinks and a little extra. Has long as the korean owners make the cash they will let human trafficking rolled of their shoulder. And don't blame the soldiers for that. It is not realistic to expect soldiers not to have sex for the tour they are there. Koreans and US politics allows this problem so there is less interaction between koreans and soldiers, making it more likely for less international problems between the 2 countries. Yes we beat a lot of taxi drivers, but they have it comming they are always trying to rip you off. Just make sure they turn the meter if you plan to go there.






seaniscoming said:


> What do you mean nasty?
> Actually, the korean food is very healthy food.
> Maybe, some foreigners doean't like the smell of korean food. because most korean food are fermented foods which have lots of lactobacillus.
> Don't you know that Kimch and dengjang(soy-bean paste) have anticancer effects? Once you eat korean food, you can live longer.
> If you don't want to eat spicy korean food, there are still many foods to eat in Seoul. I mean you can avoid spicy food easily. it's really no problem. why you complaint?
> You don't know that Seoul has lots of western restaurants, chinese restaurants, japanese restaurants and even indian restaurants, do you?
> You're right that some korean eat dogs but not everyone eat dogs.
> Korean don't eat lamb.
> Indian don't eat cow.
> The muslim don't eat pig.
> That's the cultural thing which you can't laugh about.
> Maybe, Haven't you ever thought that some korean might think that bullfight( corrida de toros ) is quite cruel?


Keep that bs for yourself I like my breath to smell good. I hate it when I speak to a korean and their breath stinks like kimch, plus i'm not complaining you idiot. Im telling people my experience, and if someone is planning on going and they dont like spicy food, they wont like korean food thats it. 






seaniscoming said:


> Seoul has five palaces, two UNESCO worlds heritages, 2 old gates and many national treasures. Also, there are korean-style villiges like Bukchon area.
> Maybe, Seoul hasn't filled with old relics but still has many things to see.


Like i said most of their old relics were destroyed in the war. Architecture wise there is not much to see if you wanna see temples and palaces i recommend you go to another asian country like China or Japan. 





seaniscoming said:


> This is so funny.
> Your wife said that Korea and Japan are completely different.
> If so, what things korea copied Japan?
> If korea have copied Japan, two countries have to be simillar somehow.


Thats because they failed so badly, young people trying to be modern and hip like in japan. FAILED



seaniscoming said:


> Like you said, there are illegal black markets which sell fake copies indeed.
> Ironcally, main costomers of fake copies are also foriengers.
> Didn't you know that some ugly koreans supply illegal foreign demands?
> If no one buy these copies, those black markets go out of business.


Well... maybe you should stop trying to argue with me and stop recomending people to go visit Korea. Then foreigners will stop going, then the black markets will go out of business. Stop suppoting the black market. 





seaniscoming said:


> Red light districs?
> Almost every countries have prostitution.Why only korea?
> There are even some countries which prostitution is legalized within restricted areas
> lastly, those red light districts are struggling to survive due to the government crackdown. There are even demonstration of prostitutes for their business.


Government crackdown? they dont even crack down on people jumping red ligths let alone the red ligth district :lol:. Your so full of kimch. One more thing if you are a foreigner don't drive please, for your how safety is chaos. They dont know what red means.


----------



## Fabrega

Labtec said:


> Just ignore the racist loser and move on.


Maybe we should listen to you whos conclusion came from looking at some pictures :lol:


----------



## Fabrega

skyscraper03 said:


> I lived in Korea for a pretty long time. However, I did't really see or hear some of the things you're talking about.
> 
> Seoul kinda sux when it comes to the weather because it is hot in summer and cold in winter... but well... New York City and Chicago are even colder than Seoul and also get as hot as Seoul in summer. So I wouldn't say it's that bad. It's apparently different from mild weather like Vancouver and Seattle's, though.
> 
> Oh, and I hate the dog meet too. (and no Korean friends around me liked it or actually had even tasted it)
> 
> Lastly, I suggest you not to compare it to Japan.
> You know, there is no place as perfect as Japan on Earth. (but for whom?)


Well some of the thing I mention happen more close to american bases were korean people try to take advantaje of new soldiers coming into country. I'm just trying to tell people that for the price of a round trip from the states or europe they better of going to japan or a nice resort in the philipines in my experience and opinion.


----------



## skyscraper03

Fabrega said:


> Well some of the thing I mention happen more close to american bases were korean people try to take advantaje of new soldiers coming into country. I'm just trying to tell people that for the price of a round trip from the states or europe they better of going to japan or a nice resort in the philipines in my experience and opinion.



I understand your points about how you experienced Korea. Some I agree, some I don't. But if I say "Japan is superior to Korea", it sounds like a racist or even like the Nazis. Japan and Korea are very similar to each other, and since Japan has been a little more developed, what you feel is not a complete lie (I haven't read all your reply to this tread though..haha). 


However, it doesn't mean that everybody who wants to go to Korea should go to Japan. It sounds like people should go to Thailand instead, if they have a plan to visit Malaysia, Cambodia, or Vietnam. It's like anyone who wants to visit Canada, since it's just a back country and retarded version of the US, should go to the states. (of course, Canada is not)

Korea has something unique which doesn't belong to Japan or people can't experience and feel in Japan. That's why even the Japanese themselves (more than 2~3 million annually) come to Korea to visit.
I know there are even some people who travel the CRAZY north Korea. So, I guess this will answer your question.

About your TERRIBLE experience, which I hadn't even heard of during my stay for more than 2 years in Seoul and 10 years in Pusan(Busan)...well... I just have to say that I feel sorry.


----------



## Mussoda

It's likely that I see now that a person shows how deeply fallen into exaggeration, prejudice, personal abhorance showing maladjustment, egocentrism and self-pity , when he express his hatred sentiment against a country or culture.. No one save him from the grudge killing himself. 
as a korean, I don't care how he thinks and the way that he is saying. 
The bad experience which he falls in unfavorable atmosphere is just his lot and burden. A country can't satisfy everyone from overseas countries. But one who had been in bad experience is not qualified to compel others to have the same sentiment and even abhorance. Actually, who cares his personal preference.?



Fabrega said:


> Like i said most of their old relics were destroyed in the war. Architecture wise there is not much to see if you wanna see temples and palaces i recommend you go to another asian country like China or Japan.


and one more tip may be given for that this guy used to compare korea to Japan,, 

it's just fact :
Korean traditional architectures are now few. right. but it's not just by wars.
In reality, i.e. Japan destroyed Royal Palace (경복궁) in seoul and made Japanese Colonial Government Building there, and demolished Eastern Palace (창경궁) in seoul and made there a Zoo. and removed Imperial Palace (덕수궁) in seoul and built a museum there.. while Japan have done make-up for their mainland islands itself.
See. Can you imagine what if Nazis destroyed Palace of Versailles in Paris and made there Nazis-Gouvernement de Vichy Hall?, what if Napoleon removed Buckingham Palace in London and made there a pond and zoo for monkeys? and evenmore, what if Japanese troops demolished the Forbidden City in Beijing and made their Japanese Museum there ??? 

actually, I'm not welcome anyone saying korea seems Japan-like, or Tokyo-like. It can't be compatible with i.e. Latin America looks Spain-like, or Europe-like. Even in a sense, Korea is totally different from Japan. and evenmore, never intend to pretend to be seen Japan-like blah, blah.

Korea already have had fully ignorance from pro-Japanese, pro-Chinese but anti-korean abuses. I'm not Japan basher, but A guy showed his OPINION for other global citizens, so I can give my tips based on FACTS for showng korean standpoint for other foreign buddies. But you can see even that just saying facts sometimes can be presented as an attack on someone. Furthermore what happens if just prejudice prevails? Look if you have eyes.


----------



## bobbycuzin

man i was expecting to see more updated pictures when i clicked on this last page :crazy:

you know a thread in the photo forum has gone to shit when there are page-long posts instead of photos :nuts:


----------



## Almenac-SS

reading fabrega's comments made me decide that... i want to make him madder!
so here goes.. 
i think we should ignore this fool, actually i think we should ignore all military folk.. they tend to be more close-minded than the average because..
i) he probably didn't go through post-secondary education (maybe not even high school)
ii) brashness and "quick judgment" (meaning lack of reflection) are prized qualities in military institutions
iii) he is most likely republican (aka red neck)

this is just my opinion so.. i guess like in fabrefag's case, "u can take it or leave it"


----------



## oliver999

one of the super large and morden citys in the world.


----------



## skyscraper03

bobbycuzin said:


> man i was expecting to see more updated pictures when i clicked on this last page :crazy:
> 
> you know a thread in the photo forum has gone to shit when there are page-long posts instead of photos :nuts:










It happens all the time :lol:


----------



## sylodon

I'm guessing Fabrega was in Korea in the 60s or 70s, IF he was ever here. Then some of the things that he said would make some sense. That still doesn't change the fact that a lot of the things he said are exaggerated or simply not true.


----------



## Mussoda

OK.. then, now back to pics posting.











(by benjamin73fr @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by houdinifx @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by US Army Korea-IMCOM @ flickr)










(by houdinifx @ flickr)










(by houdinifx @ flickr)










(by jesuslizrd @ flickr)


----------



## Fabrega

Almenac-SS said:


> reading fabrega's comments made me decide that... i want to make him madder!
> so here goes..
> i think we should ignore this fool, actually i think we should ignore all military folk.. they tend to be more close-minded than the average because..
> i) he probably didn't go through post-secondary education (maybe not even high school)
> ii) brashness and "quick judgment" (meaning lack of reflection) are prized qualities in military institutions
> iii) he is most likely republican (aka red neck)
> 
> this is just my opinion so.. i guess like in fabrefag's case, "u can take it or leave it"


You got none of them rigth fairy, except if you consider congress man Ron Paul a real republican. But there is some truth in what you say, a lot off military guys fall in that category GED from a souther state, real patriots republican style. You Failed to piss me off, get orders for me to fo back there, then i'll be mad.


----------



## seaniscoming

Fabrega said:


> Government crackdown? they dont even crack down on people jumping red ligths let alone the red ligth district :lol:. Your so full of kimch. One more thing if you are a foreigner don't drive please, for your how safety is chaos. They dont know what red means.


Do you konw this lady?
Then tell me who she is and what she did in detail? 
It's a very simple qeustion. It clearly prove how well you know about Korea.


----------



## seaniscoming

Fabrega said:


> blah, blah, blah .


I am *100%* sure that you are a ___________.
Fill in blank as you like.

This is very simple solution for you.
Leave korea, never ever come back, be positive, be thankful, grow up


----------



## skyscrapercity

Fabrega said:


> ....


There is a golden saying.

The pig find and see only the dirtiest thing from among the beautiful things, while the Buddha find and see only the most beautiful things from among the dirty things

Actually, the wonderful world is not in the outside of you but the deep inside of yourself.

Anyway, I love a lotus flower.
Because this flower blooms from all muddy dirt. then it cleans everything around it.

pics from DCINSIDE


----------



## Fabrega

Mussoda said:


> It's likely that I see now that a person shows how deeply fallen into exaggeration, prejudice, personal abhorance showing maladjustment, egocentrism and self-pity , when he express his hatred sentiment against a country or culture.. No one save him from the grudge killing himself.
> 
> Korea already have had fully ignorance from pro-Japanese, pro-Chinese but anti-korean abuses. I'm not Japan basher, but A guy showed his OPINION for other global citizens, so I can give my tips based on FACTS for showng korean standpoint for other foreign buddies. But you can see even that just saying facts sometimes can be presented as an attack on someone. Furthermore what happens if just prejudice prevails? Look if you have eyes.


Im not trying to compare Japan to Korea I just notice that when i was reading the treadh so don't blame me for that. 

My sorth temper I have develop with Korean people diden't come from nowhere overnigth, I actually came to Korea with an open mind an ready to have fun and adventures in a different country just like in other countries i go visit or get orders to. Because of a series of episodes that ocurred everytime I interacted with Koreans here a few examples (time to pay rent, rent agreement 500.000 won at the monet 1$ = 13500won owner tries to make me pay him 500 dollars. This one happen every week if i diden't have change, taxi ride which was 1900 won i give im 10000won and i get 7000 back! give me a break, i take a cab every day twice a day, because we cant drive in korea, auto tip? you tougth gas was expensive. I staterd giving tips to the ones that dident try to rip me off. Another interesting one go to a bar order a beer is always 4 bucks we pay in dollars thats what they take is close to post. Can't go really anywhere else, soldiers got curfew at 0300 and again we can't drive. This is when the won went higher than the dollar so they started charging 5 bucks, a week later the dollar is higher they keep the beers at 5 bucks? is a not a fancy club well is not just a bar either bc they got filipinas there working as juicy girls aka human traffiking. They came to fix the plumming owner gives no warning, me an my wife are out we come back repairs are made and my camera is missing. Owner refund me half of the price of the camera. The one that almost ended an old mans life, my wife hang dryes the clothes like most people in Korea, her underwear start dissapearing when we bring it back in the house, come to find out an old korean man was stealing my wifes underwear, diden't kill him because then i would end up in a korean prison eating kimch the rest of my life). So, yes i dont get along with them because they made me not to like them. 

So all that maladjustment, exageration self-pity bs you can keep to yourself because i never ask for nobody to feel sorry for me. The bottom line is that "I" signed the doted line to join the army an understand that I migth not be home for a while, but its also a reason I joined.

My FACTS are those. Not like yours were you say you don't care but still take time to reply. Don't get butt hurt because I diden't have a positive experience in your country and try to blame me. Maybe if you put the same motivation into fixing your actual country as much as you do in here, it might actually be a decent place to visit. Also thats another problem something nobody wanna accept is that there are big flaws in some off these countries and people like you just point the finger and say he is a racist or a hater, and my comment is disregarded because of that, even doh is part of what i experience. Well guess what? I wish I could sit here and honestly say all around this forums and treads all countries are awesome!!! an be a big happy family, but in reality is not. But is ok, you need people like me, so you can point your finger and say thats the bad guy.

An for your info, I'm one of those kind of fellas that believes that no matter were you go you make your stay what you wanna make of it. An don't get me wrong, i had some great times over there but is not a place "I" recomend to go specially if you don't speak hangoul because the people migth take advantage of you from my experience and I truly believe that for the money you better of somewhere else. 

If you don't believe me go to the airport where the taxi drivers wait inside the airport for you to come out with your bags, then they rush to get your bags and run (no time for conversation) to their cab and you follow (he has your bags u must). When you could have catch the free bus or metro. You problably tougth he was been nice getting your bags? just wait till that bill hits you buddy, he got you. Happens all the time to people that come back from leave. Is funny to watch people they look so confused. :lol:

Anyways nobody said it better than Dane Cook in vicious circle.

"you crying son? You had a bad day? stop it rigth now. I'm having a bad life, I'm in Korea. I can cry rivers with my tears. So lets end this little tea party. By the way i diden't even wanted to have you. you were a mistake. bye, I tougth you should know that."

Getting back to the thread that pic of lotte world why the castle? Now the inside is more unique sense is and indoor amusement park.You guys should stick to that idea instead of imitading westerners, plus there is a very nice mall there 2. The Castle kinds of spoils it outside, you take a pic, people ask where you took it? they say, disney? you say, no in korea lotteworld. Now lotte world gives the impresion of been a copy, which is really not. And thats the perception it gives, the park would be much better with out it. But if you diden't listen to me and decide going to Korea lotte world is a great place to go in the winter time sence is mostly is indoors.


----------



## Fabrega

seaniscoming said:


> Do you konw this lady?
> Then tell me who she is and what she did in detail?
> It's a very simple qeustion. It clearly prove how well you know about Korea.


:lol: you speak of her like she is some kind of yoda master from korea, like she is the fountain of knowledge. Ok is obvious she's a police woman high ranking. 

Let me guess shes the one that stupid NCO to raped while she was offduty?


----------



## BOM

Just ignore the guy

anyhow...


>


I was just curious as to who the artist of the sculpture is, because there are several of these sculptures around the world. Nonetheless, I am glad there is one in Seoul.


----------



## christos-greece

Mussoda said:


> (by gwnam.2008 @ flickr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by dailytransit @ flickr)


The building in the first pic is very nice 
Nice Taxi  i like them


----------



## sylodon

Kenwen said:


> i agree with you on other thing but except that Seoul is tie with NYC in terms of business and finance? i thought that NYC is the economic capital of the world and the seoul stock exchange cannot compare to NYC one in terms of size and globalisation. And i also went to seoul, the trip was alright, most people were very friendly and the city is clean and modern in the central part, but there are many ignorant people in seoul, my cousin who studied there told me his Korean friend would ask him that does China have motorway?and he point at a building in Seoul said thats the tallest building in Seoul and Asia also, and he ask does China has skyscraper? and not just him there are quite alot of ppl would ask these kind of stupid question, Korea just an anti-chinese country, in their mind that China is a country has nothin but ony farmland and farmers, during an argument i had with a Korean he said that Sous Korea has many office which China doesnt, this has becomes one of the most fashionable jokes in China, well i guess Korea has been for too long been a Chinese sub states, when ever they piss off the chinese empire China would send an army to destroy their country or remove their ruling family , and now they are a little bit richer they would bash China no matter what to increase their self confidence.


Your cousin's friend is clearly an ignorant idiot. You're also quite ignorant yourself though - the Chinese empire invaded Korea numerous times with massive armies.. and there's a good reason why Korea's still around. 










(Daniel Jung)

The above is a Christmas night on Eulji Street. Eulji Street is one of the main avenues in the traditional CBD of Seoul, and it's named after a Korean general who slaughtered all but 3,000 of 300,000 invaders sent by the Chinese Empire.













(Todd Mecklem)









(Dokebi News)

This is Seonbawi, a set of rocks considered most sacred by the shamans of Seoul. These rocks are said to represent Yi Seonggye and his mentor, Buddhist monk Muhak. Yi Seonggye is the founder of the last Korean dynasty, Joseon, whose successful military career started off as a field commander in a victorious battle against 100,000 Chinese invaders. Next to the rocks is a shamanist shrine dedicated to the mountain god of Seoul.

In fact, there's an interesting story behind the rocks. When Muhak recommended Seoul as the new capital of Yi Seonggye's new kingdom, he said Joseon would only last for 500 years. To prevent this, the king prayed before the rocks for a thousand days. Later when the royal palace was being built, a confucianist advisor insisted the rocks be removed(confucianists shunned Buddhism and shamanism). After a long argument between the advisor and Muhak, the king decided to delay his decision. On that night, the king had a strange dream, and he interpreted it as a messege from heaven to remove the rock, and that he did. 515 years later, Joseon was annexed by Japan.


----------



## christos-greece

Those rocks above looks awesome indeed ^^


----------



## Donkie




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos @Donkie realy nice


----------



## yuvaly1

i love how modern the city looks, the buildings are well designed 
and it SNOWS there! never knew that. I'll definitely visit!


----------



## sylodon

The War Memorial








(elmaripe)













Bullet








(a900.org)









(rainkkim)




Brothers








(phc0815)









(kei8805)




Flags of nations that participated in the Korean War








(mgtgyu)




Memorial Wall








(mck1504)









(happyalee)



Warrior's Tear

















(iochunsa)




Freedom is not Free








(ingredeom)


----------



## skyscrapercity

Allow me to post some good pics here, please

From Flickr

by pakitt































by western star dancer











by Tom mulhern











[/IMG]


----------



## brianmoon85

SEOUL I LOVE U


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam Shot!
















































(mikey.mike.mikey.mike @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(mikey.mike.mikey.mike @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(mikey.mike.mikey.mike @ flickr)









(JuLe Mri @ flickr)


----------



## brianmoon85

Insa-dong Ssamzi-gil Street


----------



## JoSin

Great pics!! Love Seoul!


----------



## Mussoda

^^ Hey, JoSin,, thanks!


----------



## Mussoda

.....


----------



## Mussoda

.....


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks for sharing the beautiful photos of Seoul....


----------



## Smallville

Beautiful, clean and well organized city.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos of Seoul; actually last ones are really awesome


----------



## kspec

this thread is full of win


----------



## Teymani

A very impressive city!!! I hope to visit someday!


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful city


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful city, yes...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beriguu/3654142862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott_morris/3776058376/


----------



## jutinyoung

i must say i love Seoul so much,great pics!


----------



## LoveCPH

Tell me about the tall building on the last photo?
And which trees are along the streets ?


----------



## skyscrapercity

Allow me to post some pictures here to give this precious thread boost again.
These are my favorite Seoul Pictures from Korean forum.

Old CBD(North of Seoul, Central area)

















New CBD(South of Seoul)


----------



## skyscrapercity

All pictures are from Korean forum

Yeido island area
























Mokdong Area


----------



## skyscrapercity

But this is the true beauty of Seoul beyond skylines.
All pictures are from korean forum

Bukchon Area


















over 500 years old temple









Near Han river









One of palaces


----------



## skyscrapercity

Also, mind-blowing modern buildings in Seoul.
All picture are from korean forum.


----------



## diz

서울은 너무 아름다운 곳이다. 언젠가는 한국에 가고 싶어요.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos are really very nice; especially those towers in the last photos


----------



## christos-greece

That (below) its somekind of museum?


>


----------



## the spliff fairy

^fantastic building


----------



## Mussoda

skyscrapercity said:


> Allow me to post some pictures here to give this precious thread boost again.


I don't know if you need this answer, but I'd like to add my words as thread-starter, "Anyone can post any photos here which he/she likes to, anything but trolling-intended craps."

thanks for your contribution,, those are fantastic pics from Seoul !!


----------



## Mussoda

christos-greece said:


> That (below) its somekind of museum?


that's culture-oriented commercial show room.
it's a little hard to explain to non-koreans, but,, 
In korea, traditionally construction companies have built so-called 'model-house' which is a show room for marketing of their newly built apartments, shopping mall and so on. 

but this time, a company built the show-room, adding cultural place such as gallery, cinema, cafe and so on. so the building in the pic is quite cultural multi-complex for the size.


----------



## christos-greece

Mussoda said:


> that's culture-oriented commercial show room.
> it's a little hard to explain to non-koreans, but,,
> In korea, traditionally construction companies have built so-called 'model-house' which is a show room for marketing of their newly built apartments, shopping mall and so on.
> 
> but this time, a company built the show-room, adding cultural place such as gallery, cinema, cafe and so on. so the building in the pic is quite cultural multi-complex for the size.


In few words, i got it... looks awesome btw


----------



## JoSin

WOW love the ultra modern buildings.


----------



## Mussoda

thanks, JoSin. ^.^


I'd like to turn to next page for new pics. -->


----------



## Mussoda

Gwanghwamun plaza (광화문광장) at Old CBD :







































(by gwnam.2008 @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

General Lee Shun-Shin(이순신) Statue at Gwanghwamun plaza













"Sejong Center for the Performing Arts"(세종문화회관) beside Gwanghwamun plaza










(by mmatamorosj @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

Some pics from Gangnam(강남) area :













































(by mmatamorosj @ flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well from Seoul


----------



## Mussoda

thanks christos-greece 



I found nice pics from flickr.






























































(by lo_photo @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

(by lo_photo @ flickr)


----------



## diz

OMG u guys have Coldstone Ice Cream? Awesome!


----------



## FelixMadero

OMG! AWESOME! my favorite city in asia!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those recent, last photos are indeed awesome :yes:


----------



## Daniel2003co

Fantastic South Korea


----------



## corredor06

great city


----------



## BOM

from Pius Lee @ flickr
Gwanghwamun Plaza



















from june1777 @ flickr














































from spoiled kid with good intentions @ flickr






































from James Yeung @ flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo; its some kind of festival?


>


----------



## LoveCPH

Are the inhabitants in Seoul very tolerant for contemporary architecture? Everything looks wild.


----------



## Mussoda

@ BOM : 

fabulous colors ! 
some people pics give feeling like film captures.


----------



## Mussoda

@ christos-greece 

Royal Guard Changing Ceremony for tourists. it's permanent show before the palace.


----------



## Mussoda

Chenggye stream 








(samuel006 @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda

subway station of express bus terminal in line 9








(José María Areta Ayuso @ flickr)


----------



## citypia

LoveCPH said:


> Are the inhabitants in Seoul very tolerant for contemporary architecture? Everything looks wild.


Are you very intolerant for comtemporary architecture?
Everything you said here looks wild.

Precisely, Skyscraper is the one of comtemporary architectures.
and this site is about skyscrapers.
If you were intolerant for contemporary architecture, why you are HERE?

I also can see your avatar, contemporary architecture?
Can you be tolerant for your avatar as a symbol of your presence here in this site?

Also, importantly, I don't think that comtemporary architecture is THE SUBJECT for the tolerance or intolerance.


----------



## BOM

I don't think LoveCPH was being 'intolerant' at all. It was just a question.


----------



## christos-greece

benKen said:


> Main Hall, SNU Medical School


The Medical school building is really very nice by architectural style


----------



## Mussoda

^^ thanks nice comments 



































(3 pics by mirulhafiz @ flickr.com)


----------



## Mussoda

(7 pics by etmi7mile2 @ flickr.com)


----------



## Mussoda

(3 pics by waynekorea @ flickr)


----------



## brianmoon85

Seoul Museum of History:


----------



## skyscrapercity

Glostar Towers and Ferrum Tower are rising.


----------



## Sentient Seas

More great photos! Beautiful city.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Gongduk-dong area
Pics from DCINSIDE


----------



## skyscrapercity

I like this apartment very much
picture from heraldbiz.com


----------



## BOM

^^ I agree. Also, I think the Cheongye-stream area will develop into wall of cool skyscrapers and buildings sort of like Teherano in Gangnam.


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Shezan

awesoe pics of a stunning city...Rodeo and Galeria Area is so nice


----------



## brianmoon85

City Life in Seoul:


----------



## Assemblage23

Seoul looks so lovely and full of life. I would love to get the chance to spend at least 2 weeks and explore it all!

Please keep posting!


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## sushibricks

brianmoon85 said:


> Seoul Museum of History:



darn it ! sir brian moon! i wanted to post these pics.. .but sadly enough, my digital camera has failed me. Thx for posting these


----------



## Mussoda

omg.. I'm afradi, isn't too much pics just on one page ? hahah..


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam skyline thing 

*scroll ------>*








(dc)


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## christos-greece

Mussoda said:


> thanks nice comments


Welcome :cheers: i also like those twin towers in the above photo, very nice


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Island apartments (Luxury European-esque and Rooftop garden apartment)










National Assembly:










KBS (Korean Broadcasting Station):


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing night photos above (once again) :cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

Central Seoul (Traditional Central Business District):


----------



## ASIK

The residence of the President of South Korea reminds me of the President of Kazakhstan, in Astana!


----------



## bisdakincanada

I love Seoul and Incheon! I visited those two cities this year! AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Mussoda

ASIK said:


> The residence of the President of South Korea reminds me of the President of Kazakhstan, in Astana!


the Korean one is not the President's residence, but the Parliament.  anyway,, architecturally looks similar. ^.^


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those both buildings are quite similar; Seoul's looking bigger i think...


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Can't wait till those apartments get re-built or removed from 
Yeoido and till Parc1, AIG Main Tower gets built...
Then, with already interesting buildings on the island,
it can be a great new skyline for Seoul along with Yongsan
Dream Hub!!

Yeoido Island (West Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangnam (Southern Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Ganguk (Northern Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Songpa/Jamshil (East Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Tower Palace Area (Most Expensive Apt in Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Mokdong Area (Southewestern Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangbyeon/Walker Hill (Far East Seoul):


----------



## JoSin

WOW so dense!


----------



## brianmoon85

People in Seoul:


----------



## Assemblage23

Simply impressive...A true megacity. 

I've said it several times, but everytime I look at this thread, I get an urge to go and explore this great world-city!


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Wow, what a great city. Huge, clean, looks typical Asian but with European and American influences. Thanks for the great pictures. I like the skyline!


----------



## brianmoon85

Myeongdong Shopping District in Downtown Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85

Cheonggyecheon Stream during the Winter


----------



## brianmoon85

Recent Pics from Seoul:


----------



## JoSin

WOW. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Ethaniel83

Very beautiful city


----------



## benKen

*Taipei City Life*

...........


----------



## brianmoon85

Central City:










Gwanghwamun Square:










Times Building (In Bundang, a suburb of Seoul):


----------



## brianmoon85

Panorama of Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangbuk (Traditional CBD North of Han River)


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangnam, Seocho, and Gangnam Station Area (Southern Seoul) :


----------



## brianmoon85

Apgujeong/Cheongdam/Sinsa-dong/


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Nightsky

Incredible city! Reminds a lot of Tokyo


----------



## brianmoon85

Nightsky said:


> Incredible city! Reminds a lot of Tokyo


Haha yeah many people say that. But Seoul has numerous mountains and hills and a grand river that runs through the city


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Deoksu Grand Palace in Downtown Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Koobideh

Looks like such a beautiful and fun city to be in


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ Thank you, Seoul will NEVER be boring. It's like New York City, you will discover something new each and every day and there's just so much to do that you cannot "see" Seoul in just one day or even 1 month!! :banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

Yeoido Island (Korea's answer to "Wall Street" or "Lower Manhattan"
due to being the location of Korea Stock Exchange and many 
government, Finance-related headquarters being located in this island)


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## skyscrapercity

poc from DC


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## ThaiSiamese

Amazing city!


----------



## VRS

its dynamic city actually


----------



## juancito

nice. Love the images


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## alitezar

Such magical and beautiful night shots


----------



## Antonio227

The fisheye images are spectacular.


----------



## Shezan

love the Gangnam skyline


----------



## diz

Seoul seems like a playground.
Looks like there's so much to do.


----------



## brianmoon85

diz said:


> Seoul seems like a playground.
> Looks like there's so much to do.


Yes it definitely is just like NY is in USA hehe In a few years though, you'll see a lot more exciting things to do and see. You'll probably see marinas, floating islands, 4+supertalls (over 400-500m), parks, plazas, and amusement parks within Seoul National Capital Area (Universal Studios, Robot Land, MGM Studio, etc). :banana:


----------



## going-higher

Seoul is amazing


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## corredor06

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photo of Seoul, really good


>


----------



## Parisian Girl

Incredible collection of photos on this thread! :applause: 

Seoul is just stunning! :cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

Yeoido:



















Yongsan:










Lotte World:


----------



## brianmoon85

Ehwa Women's University Area:


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Yeoido Island and Yeoido Island Riverside Park


----------



## Nashvillain

Brianmoon, you rock. I love the pictures of Idae. It never occurred to me how interesting and maybe surreal the Campus Center, or "Campus Valley" building would look at night. I'd love to see some close up pictures if any exist.


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangnam Aerial Views (Close-ups):


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangnam Street View:


----------



## brianmoon85

brianmoon85 said:


> Gangnam Street View:


----------



## Mussoda

Bangbae-dong (방배동) viewed from National Library








( future15pic @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( KayOne73 @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

Daehak-ro town (대학로)


















( KayOne73 @ flickr )


----------



## Parisian Girl

Superb photos, yet again! Great tour! :cheers2:


----------



## ikops

Seoul is better-looking than I thought it would.


----------



## Mussoda

^^:yes:

yeah,, actually seoul seems not well-known that it could be.


----------



## Mussoda

Bukchon village (북촌), at the northern side of old CBD








( Robert Koehler @ flickr )


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ I think most non Koreans don't know Seoul too well since those ugly and uninformative Lonely Planet books give a very biased and include low-quality and out-dated images of Seoul (like from 1990s even though the book was published in 2004). There is a recent book on Seoul called SEOUL published by Robert Koehler, I bought the book and it was a HUGE improvement and the images and maps are fun and high quality. I suggest never trust Lonely Planet books and other outdated sources


----------



## davieb55

While I agree that the photos used in the most recent Korea Lonely Planet book are not the greatest, Lonely Planet is certainly regarded as one of the best and most trusted travel guides available.


----------



## christos-greece

Superb, very nice photos of Seoul indeed


----------



## brightcitylights

These are amazing photos!


----------



## Limeñito

I can'st stop loving you, Seoul.


----------



## Mussoda

^^ always appreciate everyone who posts pics and gives nice comments here ! 



brianmoon85 said:


> ^^ I think most non Koreans don't know Seoul too well since those ugly and uninformative Lonely Planet books give a very biased and include low-quality and out-dated images of Seoul (like from 1990s even though the book was published in 2004). There is a recent book on Seoul called SEOUL published by Robert Koehler, I bought the book and it was a HUGE improvement and the images and maps are fun and high quality. I suggest never trust Lonely Planet books and other outdated sources





davieb55 said:


> While I agree that the photos used in the most recent Korea Lonely Planet book are not the greatest, Lonely Planet is certainly regarded as one of the best and most trusted travel guides available.



that reminds me of google map.. its satellite map gives ridiculously out-dated and low-quality, low-density pics of the Korean Peninsular, especially South Korea area.. but it's regarded as one of the best map services outside korea, so far.. I don't like to deny its fame but the 'fame' seems not to be universally applied to all corners of the world,, I mean, as a sign of truth. lol..


----------



## Shezan

Gangnam is an awesome place...lovely highrises!


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Nashvillain

brianmoon85 said:


>


I love this one. The density is incredible.


----------



## Nashvillain

All photos are mine


----------



## Mussoda

traditional buildings in Namsan Hanok Village (남산한옥마을)









( Jrwooley6 @ flickr )


----------



## okete7

This city never ends to amaze me  I love the street-level photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo of Seoul this one here; this is a park btw?


>


----------



## Nashvillain

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photo of Seoul this one here; this is a park btw?


That's Seoul Plaza, which is basically on open, oval-shaped lawn in the center of the city (more or less) and is used for recreation, event space and a frequent site for protests (a seemingly daily occurrence in the city). The building is City Hall, which is currently undergoing a massive addition/renovation.


----------



## Mussoda

Chungmuro station(충무로역) ; it's the next stop of Myeong-dong station.









( pierre-in-paris @ flickr )


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Mussoda

^^ yeoido pic is fabulous !



subway again.



















( KayOne73 @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

coex mall







































( all pics by KayOne73 @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

Seonyudo island park (선유도)





























( all pics by vzlan.seoulite @ flickr )


----------



## brianmoon85

Cafe "Take Urban" in Gangnam:


----------



## brianmoon85

Cafes/Teahouses around Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85

Star wars Coffee Shop in Hongdae Area lol :lol:


----------



## Mussoda

brianmoon85 said:


> Cafe "Take Urban" in Gangnam:


this one is in Urban Hive., right?










( Hip Seoul @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

some more pics of it









( arcticpenguin @ flickr )










( ajnesklajnesmajnes @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( arcticpenguin @ flickr )


----------



## going-higher

I like Seoul, it's an amazing city :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda

^^ thanks, going-higher 




Bukchon village (북촌) in last winter





























( Robert Koehler @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

around Insa-dong (인사동)






























( KayOne73 @ flickr )


----------



## briker

Myeong-dong is my favourite area in Seoul. Very vibrant!


----------



## Mussoda

^^ yeah~ Myeong-dong is the very shopping district ! thank you, briker. 




now, some Gangnam-daero (강남대로) pics 





















( m_antemarandi @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

- *Tour de Korea 2010* - 

Tour de Korea started in 2007. and now the fourth game was held early this month..
; these pics show Seoul course out of totally 1672.2Km rally

















































( all pics by timesquarecokr @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( all pics by timesquarecokr @ flickr )


official site (Kor.) http://www.tourdekorea.or.kr/


----------



## brianmoon85

Parks along Han River:



















Myeongdong Scenes:





































Yongsan:


----------



## brianmoon85

Seodaemun (West Gate) Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Dongdaemun (East Gate) Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Jongro Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Seocho and Garosu-gil (tree-lined street) in Sinsa-dong:


----------



## brianmoon85

Cheonggyecheon Stream Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Han River Sunset with Yeoido Island in the background:


----------



## Mussoda

brianmoon85 said:


>


wow,, looks like a third world country.. :banana:uke:


----------



## Mussoda

Sukdae town (숙대)









( m_antemarandi @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

back alley of Hongdae town (홍대 뒷골목)










( m_antemarandi @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

Daehakro town (대학로)










( RememberMe_KOREA @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

....


----------



## Nashvillain

Fantastic pictures Brianmoon and Mussoda.


----------



## brianmoon85

^^^ I love Pho. It's weird cuz I don't like noodles in general (Korean, Japanese, Chinese, or even Italian pasta) but Pho I do LOVE :cheers::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice aerial photo of Seoul


>


----------



## Mussoda

^^ thank you buddy. 




Idae (이대) or Ihwa Univ.(이화여대)










( pierre-in-paris @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

where're u going, policemen?










( Paul Matthews in Korea @ flickr )


----------



## going-higher

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^^ I love Pho. It's weird cuz I don't like noodles in general (Korean, Japanese, Chinese, or even Italian pasta) but Pho I do LOVE :cheers::banana:


I'm glad you love pho :cheers: Is there a lot of Vietnamese restaurant in Seoul?


----------



## brianmoon85

going-higher said:


> I'm glad you love pho :cheers: Is there a lot of Vietnamese restaurant in Seoul?


I think in fact yes since there are a lot of Korean chain restaurants that sell Pho and they are very popular meal. In fact, there is even a Pho restaurant chain called Pho 32 here in New York/New Jersey that is run by Koreans. Therefore, it is very popular among Koreans :banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

Mokdong Skyline:


----------



## brianmoon85

Namsan Park:


----------



## brianmoon85

Olympic Park:


----------



## brianmoon85

Jongro/Jung-gu Traditional Central Business District in Northern Seoul:




























Seoul Station:


----------



## brianmoon85

Yeoido Island and Shindorim Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Namdaemun Open Market:


----------



## brianmoon85

Cheonggyecheon Stream and Banpo Fountain Bridge:


----------



## christos-greece

That page has some very nice photos too


----------



## Mussoda

^^ thanks, christos 




brianmoon85 said:


> Jongro/Jung-gu Traditional Central Business District in Northern Seoul:



the height restriction of CBD is so sad! but I can accept it cuz it's historical place,,, but we need supertall in Yeouido, Yongsan and Gangnam soon !


----------



## Mussoda

Myeongdong (명동)





















( coffeeandkimchi @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

Insa-dong (인사동)










( moldyrutabaga @ flickr )


----------



## brianmoon85

Mussoda said:


> ^^ thanks, christos
> 
> the height restriction of CBD is so sad! but I can accept it cuz it's historical place,,, but we need supertall in Yeouido, Yongsan and Gangnam soon !


we definitely need more 200m+ skyscrapers along the Teherano- skyline as well as in Yeiodo


----------



## Mussoda

brianmoon85 said:


> we definitely need more 200m+ skyscrapers along the Teherano- skyline as well as in Yeiodo


yeah, but AFAIK now 200m+ (220m?) height restriction also applied to Teheran-ro,, so even Samsung town get the current height.. 

I think they(City Government) should lift height Teheran-ro area,, at least Gangnam station, Yeoksam station area,, 
for me, Samseong-dong area (Samseong station area) would be the best for that.


Edit > ah,, I didn't take your point.. Yeah, just with more 200m+ buildings, the skyline will be much better...


----------



## going-higher

brianmoon85 said:


> I think in fact yes since there are a lot of Korean chain restaurants that sell Pho and they are very popular meal. In fact, there is even a Pho restaurant chain called Pho 32 here in New York/New Jersey that is run by Koreans. Therefore, it is very popular among Koreans :banana:


That is good to hear. There are many other good delicious Vietnamese dishes beside Pho you should try it. Korean BBQ is very popular among Vietnamese-American community in Garden Grove, California because next to Little Saigon there is a Korean town booming  btw those pics of Seoul is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda

JoSin said:


> Amazing pictures of an amazing city once again! And congratulations on the win for the opening match at the world cup.



^^ haha, JoSin, did you watch it? thanks so much !  :cheers1:


----------



## JoSin

Yeap I did! I was supporting my favourite country's team, although Greece was a very good team too. Go Red devils!


----------



## Mussoda

^^ yeah, actually Greek team couldn't do their best. anyway, that's a nice start for us. and happy for your supporting, my friend !


----------



## Mussoda

a traditional scene : palace guard









( timesquarecokr @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

Pansori(판소리) singer









( Jrwooley6 @ flickr )


----------



## brianmoon85

Gangnam Station Area (Seoul's Times Square):



















Gangnam Sunset:


----------



## brianmoon85

Probably the Best Day in Seoul (June 2010)

Only if Seoul was like this in this color and this weather most of the 
time, it would be a very colorful and pretty city! Now off to build a few supertalls around the city!! :banana::lol: Maybe 10 will be enough


----------



## seaniscoming

The dancing building in the middle of picture is quite unique.


----------



## brianmoon85

Traditional Central Business District of Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Celebrating Fifa World Cup 2010!! (Korea vs. Nigeria game) :banana:


----------



## Donkie

늦었지만 한마디할께요 브라이언님 사진 개인적으로 좋아하는사람중에 한사람이고 사진 많이 올려주셔서 항상 고맙게생각하고있는데요,
서울의 좀 복잡하고 난잡한 주택가사진은 조금 자제해주셨으면해요. 제가 왜 이런말을 하냐면요. 브라이언님딴에는 그냥 서울의 본모습을 보여주는것이다라고 말씀하셨는데, 
여기 외국 회원들도 자기들도시에 정신없고 별로 감흥이없는 사진보다는 조금이라도 좋은 모습 이쁜모습을 찍어올리는 사람들이 많아요. 그러니까 제말은 브라이언님 사진이 다 이상하다는것이 아니라 올리신 그중 몇장의 사진들.. 큰 특징없는 사진들이 조금 있으신거같아요. 좋은모습 이쁜사진들을 올려줘서 좋은 인상을 심어주는것은 좋잖아요. 서울에와서 사진보다 실망스럽다는 말이 나온다고해도 도시는 어디든지 좋지않은모습 좋은모습을갖춘게 도시니까요. 다음에 올려주실때는 조금 신경써주셔서 올려주셧으면 하는 작은 바램이있습니다.감사해요


----------



## Donkie

Southen Seoul


----------



## brianmoon85

Seoul's new public park near Yeoido Island:










Gwanghwamun Plaza:


----------



## brianmoon85

South Seoul (Gangnam) Sunset:










Yeoido Island:



















Night views of North and South Seoul:


----------



## Mussoda

Donkie said:


> Southen Seoul
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4710962289_a809b6c504_o.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> the big size pic is great!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this pic looks nice too.
> 
> [B]Old CBD[/B] : [B]scroll ---->[/B]
> 
> [img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/4693106878_acdf58a00c_o.jpg
> 
> ( Thomas Birke @ flickr )


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos from Seoul 


>


:cheers:


----------



## diz

woww.... best pano i've ever seen.


----------



## Mussoda

^ thank you, christos & diz.. :banana:


----------



## Mussoda

dancing tower.. (under construction yet)

close up :



: this one is just phase 1. Another twin dancing tower will be built beside this.


----------



## Mussoda

( by randomwire @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( by randomwire @ flickr )


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of Seoul city life at night, Mussoda


----------



## Mussoda

^ yep. thanks mate ! :cheers1:


----------



## Mussoda

( by seafoampolkadot @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( by seafoampolkadot @ flickr )


----------



## christos-greece

What's going on here? The hotels in Seoul are full? :dunno:


>


----------



## brianmoon85

christos-greece said:


> What's going on here? The hotels in Seoul are full? :dunno:


loll actually these are called Jimjilbang or Korean-style Saunas that are large, gender-segregated public bathhouses complete with hot tubs, showers, Finnish-style saunas, and massage tables. However, in other areas of the building or on other floors there are unisex areas, usually with a snack bar, ondol-heated floor for lounging and sleeping (as you can see in the picture), wide-screen TVs, PC bang, noraebang, and sleeping quarters with either bunk beds or sleeping mats.

Most jjimjilbangs are open 24 hours and are a popular weekend getaway for Korean families to relax and spend time soaking in tubs or lounging and sleeping, while the kids play away on the PCs. :lol::nuts:


----------



## Mussoda

haha,, yeah, that's jimjilbang 찜질방!
thanks for the tip, brian.


----------



## Mussoda

walk across the Han river !









( by Seoul Korea @ flickr )


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great photos, guys! Wonderful looking city! I'd love to experience Seoul some day.


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## stevensp

^^ wow brianmoon some great pics
lovely city
the atmosphere looks quite good on the pics! ^^


----------



## Mussoda

^ thank you lovely comments!



more life scenes ~~

















































( by ahikmat @ flickr )


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Seoul is definitely a world class city.


----------



## christos-greece

brianmoon85 said:


> loll actually these are called Jimjilbang or Korean-style Saunas that are large, gender-segregated public bathhouses complete with hot tubs, showers, Finnish-style saunas, and massage tables. However, in other areas of the building or on other floors there are unisex areas, usually with a snack bar, ondol-heated floor for lounging and sleeping (as you can see in the picture), wide-screen TVs, PC bang, noraebang, and sleeping quarters with either bunk beds or sleeping mats.
> 
> Most jjimjilbangs are open 24 hours and are a popular weekend getaway for Korean families to relax and spend time soaking in tubs or lounging and sleeping, while the kids play away on the PCs. :lol::nuts:


Thank you for the info; its something that i didnt knew...


----------



## henry hill

Absolutely amazing! I see something like this first time in my life. :drool:


>


----------



## Mussoda

...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice new photos at night, Mussoda


----------



## brianmoon85

Seoul is such a great city, even though I was born there, I'm still amazed at its density and ever-changing skyline and development. I just hope that some buildings get renovated and not changed (e.g. historic and cultural buildings) and hopefully many space gets freed up for more architectural bliss around the areas with the most density of skyscrapers. Sometimes I wish those old Gangnam apartments gets teared down to free up some space for an urban park or at least several pocket parks. But at least Songdo City is doing a great job in a more organized and planned out city with lots of greenery and space


----------



## Mussoda

Some pics of Seoul Snow Jam 2009. 



> Seoul City hosted the 2009 Seoul Snow Jam event at Gwanghwamun Square from December 11 to 13, 2009


: a little outdated but worthy to upload, I think.


















































( by Seoul Korea @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

( by Seoul Korea @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

...


----------



## christos-greece

Snow jam photos are really good, amazing Mussoda


----------



## Mussoda

^ thank you, chris.
this forum get active thanks to you always.


----------



## Donkie




----------



## Mussoda

^^ wow, nice pics!
thanks for sharing 



old and new ~









( by Paul Matthews in Korea @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

old house, Bukchon






































( by Paul Matthews in Korea @ flickr )


----------



## christos-greece

That old house, in Bukchon which probably is a district of Seoul is very nice


----------



## T.Ishikawa

Thank you for nice pics!!!


----------



## skyscrapercity

Mussoda said:


> dancing tower.. (under construction yet)
> 
> close up :


I add this tower photo at night.(pic from DC)


----------



## skyscrapercity

My favorite buildings in Seoul


----------



## skyscrapercity

My favorite buildings in Seoul


----------



## Mussoda

^^ add more 











( by arcticpenguin @ flickr )










( by yvesbucher @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

some Apgujeong(압구정) pics


























































( by yvesbucher @ flickr )


----------



## Mussoda

skyscrapercity said:


> I add this tower photo at night.(pic from DC)


this pic is stunning.
I'm so curious how it'll be after building another twin wavy tower.


----------



## Donkie

Hey guys, if you guys here want to watch a video clip of seoul, here i found one and you guys will be able to see seoul streets in that video clip. just click and there is a girl will be explaning about seoul street in english friendly. 

Seoul street (Gangnam)


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Limeñito

skyscrapercity said:


> I add this tower photo at night.(pic from DC)


What a powerful photograph!

These images makes me be sure, once again, this will be the first Asian city I will visit. I just love it.

(and today I bought a book about Korean for tourists!)


----------



## JoSin

Love the snow jam pics! Make me want to visit seoul again during winter.


----------



## brianmoon85

Have a cup of coffee or gather for brunch at the Tree-lined 
Garosugil Street in Gangnam!!


----------



## brianmoon85

Apgujeong:










Gangbuk (Northern Seoul) 





































vs.

Gangnam (Southern Seoul):


----------



## Shezan

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ WOW! Those photos above are great :applause:


----------



## juancito

Bravo, my friend! bravo.


----------



## brianmoon85

Seoul is definitely ready for Fall Season I think...Anyways

Gwanghwamun Area at night:


----------



## Alexriga

too big for me, too many humans... but nice place to visit and food is surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Koobideh

I always knew Seoul was a great city, but I didn't know how great it was until I came on this thread. It is such a cool and trendy city. I especially love the architecture, there are so many creative, unique and artistic buildings everywhere. If there is a contest for the city with the best architecture I think it would definitely go to this city!


----------



## citypia

Koobideh said:


> I especially love the architecture, there are so many creative, unique and artistic buildings everywhere. If there is a contest for the city with the best architecture I think it would definitely go to this city!


Frankly speaking, as a korean, sadly Seoul also has lots of uninspiring buildings too. Many apartments looks identical and characterless, especially apartments which build in 70s-90s. Because many construction companies focused on economic profit rather than Design to solve housing problems and to meet the need of many low-income citizens.

Happily, now Seoul is becaming increasingly a design-conscious city.


----------



## citypia

Also, some extraordinary buildings are easily criticized by many people.
For example, this building is notorious for breaking harmony with its surrounding area, Seoul's historical identity and excessively radical design.













Also, this goverment office bulinding(Post office) are criticized by some korea media for a while. 
Because it remind some people(especially right-wingers) of a japanese robot head.


----------



## christos-greece

Those night photos of Seoul (above) are very nice


----------



## brianmoon85

Myeongdong (Shopping!!)










Namdaemun Market (Oldest/Largest outdoor market in Korea)










Dongademun Market (Fashion town with over 30,000 stores and over 10 malls)










Sinsadong Garosugil (Tree-lined Street):



















Hongdae (Clubbing and Trendy District, Seoul's East Village)



















Sinchon (Party and drink till you drop district!!)


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## aljuarez

Garosugil Street looks just like my kind of place. All those cute cafes!! 
Is anyone familiar with the Daikanyama and Nakameguro areas of Tokyo? What would be similar areas in Seoul? (small, independent boutiques, designer cafes, smaller design shop/ateliers?


----------



## brianmoon85

aljuarez said:


> Garosugil Street looks just like my kind of place. All those cute cafes!!
> Is anyone familiar with the Daikanyama and Nakameguro areas of Tokyo? What would be similar areas in Seoul? (small, independent boutiques, designer cafes, smaller design shop/ateliers?


Actually although not shown clearly, Garosugil and Apgujeong are areas with many many independent boutiques and design shops. Also, you can add in nearby Cheongdam for the luxury brands (Both Korean and Foreign) Samcheongdong in Northern Seoul also has many independent boutiques and small cute artsy stores with cafes/restaurants. Hongdae has many quirky and indie-type of artfulness and shops.

But really you cannot compare areas as they are all unique on their own just like how you cannot compare NYC to Seoul or even to Tokyo


----------



## aljuarez

Thanks, Brianmoon! That really helps. Does anyone know of any websites that provide profiles of the Korean fashion brands (especially menswear) and maybe links to their webpages? What would anyone recommend to somebody not familiar at all with the local brands? I´m totally planning to do some travel in the Spring and Seoul is on the shortlist!! :banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

^^^I live in NYC but I still find Korean clothing the best style at affordable prices so I just purchase them online. I use metrosexualo.com a lot to shop the prices are reasonable and the clothing trendy and unique. I just hate to shop in the same old mass-produced clothing stores like Gap, A&F, Zara, etc and in NYC, unique vintage or fashionable clothing are REALLY REALLY expensive although they are not luxury


----------



## חבר1.0

What an amazing, futuristic city! I heard a lot of good things about Seoul from family members who go there often, especially about Korean food.  Hope to visit sometime in the near future. :cheers:

BTW- does the city have a downtown area with shops, entertainment venues, business, etc? Because I get the sense from pictures that it's a decentralized city.


----------



## brianmoon85

חבר1.0;64085671 said:


> What an amazing, futuristic city! I heard a lot of good things about Seoul from family members who go there often, especially about Korean food.  Hope to visit sometime in the near future. :cheers:
> 
> BTW- does the city have a downtown area with shops, entertainment venues, business, etc? Because I get the sense from pictures that it's a decentralized city.


Downtown area is the Traditional CBD in Northern Seoul while the Southern Seoul is the well-planned part and kind of has a Manhattan feel to it. The Northern areas has the traditional houses, palaces, museums, plazas and squares and the Southern Seoul area has the luxury villas, condos, cutting edge glass skyscrapers, and designer restaurants and shops, bars, etc. You will NEVER get bored in Seoul and it's actually a pretty well-organized city. You just need to discover it yourself and the charm most often comes from the back alleys that are filled with surprises that foreigners tend to love about Seoul


----------



## Donkie

Hi guys, I am sure you guys did not see the pictures of Western of Seoul. I will show you guys, Hope you guys will like them.


----------



## Donkie

Sangam dong



















Han river























































Sajik dong



















Jae-dong



















Jeoung dong










Gwanghwa mun plaza


----------



## brianmoon85

Sangam area might not have the tallest skyscrapers so far but the architecture is innovative and modern and the place looks green, clean, and nice place to live. Hopefully Seoul Lite gets built soon!!:banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosu-gil Modern Bapsang:*














































*Bonita European Restaurant:*














































*CIJung Cafe:*





































*MoonJar in Garosugil:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*El Bliss Lounge in Hongdae:*














































*Lounge Bar 153 in Gwanghwamun Area:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*D6 in Cheongdam Area:*


















































































*Awesome Lounge @ Cheongdam Area:*























































*Between Terrace in Itaewon Area:*














































*Berlin @ Itaewon Area:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Club Cocoon in Hongdae:*














































*Club Eden in Gangnam:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Platoon Kunsthalle @ Sinsadong near Apgujeong:*


----------



## manrush

Seoul has a nice mix of modern, gleaming skyscrapers, wooden and stone lowrises and the concrete flats found in the city's various _microraions_.

An urban watcher's dream.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, great very nice photos from Seoul


----------



## brianmoon85

^^Thanks for great comments!!

Newly taken Sept 2010 Views of Gangnam (Southern) Seoul:


----------



## manrush

That is quite the microraion.


----------



## brianmoon85

Nightviews of Gangnam (Southern Seoul) September 2010:


----------



## Donkie

Seoul must be exciting to you


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photo updates from the city of Seoul


----------



## skyscrapercity

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^Thanks for great comments!!
> 
> Newly taken Sept 2010 Views of Gangnam (Southern) Seoul:


If some part of Seoul is like a korean city Jeaonju, It would be more charming. Of course, Seoul definitely would have something very korean, korean identity, intead of concrete blocks

pics from Paran


----------



## citypia

^^This is simply beautiful.
But Seoul has very limited area with 10million pupulation.
So I don't think that it is easy 
Because these indivisual detached traditional houses take up lots of space.


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, those traditional houses in Seoul at least from few photos, like this one above are very nice


----------



## brianmoon85

Some random pics of Seoul and people around Seoul:


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

Daehakno or University Street:


----------



## brianmoon85

***DELETED DOUBLE POST***


----------



## brianmoon85

*Museum in Downtown Seoul*










*Church in Downtown Seoul*










*Some alley in Seoul which I think is CHARMING!!*










*Inside Palace*










*Shinsaegae Dept Store*










*Olympic Park*










*Berlin Wall in Seoul*










*Women's Parking Space*










*War Memorial of Korea*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Banyan Tree Club & Spa Resort in Seoul:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam:*


----------



## brianmoon85

Edae and Hondae Area:


----------



## brianmoon85

Let me share some Garosugil Videos:

This is a great video that shows what Garosugil looks like. It is also the first music video shot in Korea only with an iphone 4. Enjoy~!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TK_6lldAOo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD_6-wcCx_0


----------



## aljuarez

Thanks, Brianmoon! I've been to Japan twice and I'm planning to visit for the third time in December 2011, but perhaps I'll go to Korea instead!


----------



## brianmoon85

aljuarez said:


> Thanks, Brianmoon! I've been to Japan twice and I'm planning to visit for the third time in December 2011, but perhaps I'll go to Korea instead!


You should definitely go to Korea instead of Japan (since you've already been there twice already). It is a totally different atmosphere and whole lot cheaper and more human (??) than Japan. Plus 24 hour shopping and entertainment ONLY exists in Korea but not Japan. Where else in the world will you have bars and restaurants that do not close until the last person leaves (4am-5am)?? :lol::nuts:


----------



## RogerioAndrade

Loved the pictures.

Those pictures give me a sense of a clean and calm city, although being one of the biggest cities in the world, with all overcrowding of people/cars that´s normal in a big metropolis. People don´t seem fast-paced like we see in NY or Sao Paulo or Tokyo

I´m glad to notice that the city may have lots and lots of trees, something that you can find only is certain spots of big metropolis, but in Seoul it seems that there´s always a tree or green square near, no matter where you are. Great to have green together with decent urban organization.

Is there racism in Korea ? hehehe... there´s racism all over the world. Even in Africa there´s racism. So this is not a big deal.


----------



## RogerioAndrade

brianmoon85 said:


> Plus 24 hour shopping and entertainment ONLY exists in Korea but not Japan. Where else in the world will you have bars and restaurants that do not close until the last person leaves (4am-5am)?? :lol::nuts:


I´d feel at home, because that also happens in Sao Paulo. :lol: Not much about shopping, but many restaurants, bars and clubs close at 5-6 am here.


----------



## brianmoon85

RogerioAndrade said:


> Loved the pictures.
> 
> Is there racism in Korea ? hehehe... there´s racism all over the world. Even in Africa there´s racism. So this is not a big deal.


I think racism has decreased substantially in Korea as Korea has gotten more and more multi-cultural over the past few years, so therefore although the majority of the population are Korean, you can also see Americans, Indians, Chinese, Pakistanis, Nigerians, French, German, Canadians, Filipinos, Vietnamese, Japanese, Thai, etc around Seoul


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

*Apgujeong*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Insadong*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Dongdaemun*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosugil ("Tree-lined Street")*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosugil*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosugil*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosugil*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Garosugil*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheongdam-dong Sunday Chill-out:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheongdam Neighborhood:*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Roofers Rooftop Bar in Seoul (Itaewon):* (Seoul definitely needs more of these!!)


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam Night Skyline:*


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul panorama:*


----------



## aljuarez

Incredible panoramas! But I'm not sure about that rooftop bar... In my experience, there are usually very good reasons why locals don't hang out in some places..hno:


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam (Midtown Seoul) Views:*


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## Nashvillain

Is there really a bar/restaurant called Nashville Caliente in one of those pictures? The ROK truly is a strangely awesome place. Fantastic pictures, Brianmoon.


----------



## pi_malejana

post #1031 :drool: mesmerizing :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

Nashvillain said:


> Is there really a bar/restaurant called Nashville Caliente in one of those pictures? The ROK truly is a strangely awesome place. Fantastic pictures, Brianmoon.


Yeah it is a truly unique and strangely awesome city indeed hehe. Only if people can stop complaining about the commieblock apartments and we build several supertalls with cutting-edge architecture and refurbish the streets a bit, we can be just as exciting as any world-class city. I live in NYC and there are awesomeness combined with strange and weirdness with a bit of ghetto...and I want to leave it that way...just like the NY subway...I don't want it to be shiny and modern like Korea's...it already has its character and history with rusty walls, the smell, rats, and etc


----------



## Nashvillain

I think the commie blocks have their own particular charm. While they might not look too great in aerial or skyline photos, from the street, or on the ground, they can be kind of impressive or cute with their pastel highlights, height, jaggedness, and sheer numbers. 

Personally, I'm not too enthused about the planned supertalls as I wonder how they'll affect views of the natural landscape, the surrounding mountains and such. Plus, I don't think they do much for the street level activity which is where cities are most exciting and fun to be. 

Korea's strangeness, when it comes to awkward use of western culture and language is definitely part of its appeal.


----------



## brianmoon85




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice photos from Seoul, brianmoon...


----------



## Rulza

Such an amazing city!


----------



## brianmoon85

^^^ Thanks for great comments as always!! :banana:

Fall in Seoul (November 2010)


----------



## eddeux

Seoul is really green......




^^ this video is from early october, just in case you thought it was like summer considering brian's already posting winter pics.


----------



## Steven77571

I meant Gangnam, Brian. That's my favorite cluster of buildings in that city.


----------



## brianmoon85

Steven77571 said:


> I meant Gangnam, Brian. That's my favorite cluster of buildings in that city.


No problem man :lol: only if the skyscrapers in Gangnam were at least 100m taller than their current size, it would've created a spectacular skyline for Seoul...which is a pity but I heard there are many megatalls planned for many districts around Seoul. One cluster of which will be the new Korea World Trade Center which will be located directly across from the current one and demolish the Korea Electricity Company that currently occupies the space as you can see in this photo:

*Current:*









*After Re-development:*


----------



## eddeux

^^ very daring design right there, but anyways amazing!!


----------



## ejd03

Well, it is not Seoul photo but here's bomb just to show you. Haeundae is chaging dynamically!! I've been there few weeks ago and I was amazed at how tall the buildings were! 80 story Zenith and 72 story Ipark are almost finished its construction. Being clusterred near sea side with Gwangan bridge made skyline even more beautiful. I bet Busan will produce the best skyline in South Korea in 10 years! The harmony with natural beauty is just so amzing.


----------



## brianmoon85

^^so far in terms of skyline with many clusters together, I do agree Busan is doing great :lol:


----------



## brianmoon85

*The Starting point of Teheran Street in Gangnam Area of Seoul:











credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## eddeux

^^ the name of that street doesn't sound very korean...or maybe it's just me. I see "Teheran" and think middle east.


----------



## eddeux

from seoul tower








by 양반탈 :lol:








powerful ain't it?!


----------



## brianmoon85

èđđeůx;71188937 said:


> ^^ the name of that street doesn't sound very korean...or maybe it's just me. I see "Teheran" and think middle east.


Eddeux:

In 1976, the Seoul Metropolitan Government suggested that the city of Seoul and Tehran, Iran exchange the names of streets on the occasion of the visit to Korea of the Mayor of Tehran. Seoul Street in Tehran runs in the north of that city, close to the Evin district.

That is why it doesn't sound very Korean. Hopefully that cleared things up :lol::nuts:


----------



## brianmoon85

*View towards Gangnam:*


----------



## eddeux

brianmoon85 said:


> Eddeux:
> 
> In 1976, the Seoul Metropolitan Government suggested that the city of Seoul and Tehran, Iran exchange the names of streets on the occasion of the visit to Korea of the Mayor of Tehran. Seoul Street in Tehran runs in the north of that city, close to the Evin district.
> 
> That is why it doesn't sound very Korean. Hopefully that cleared things up :lol::nuts:


Interesting story, now I can put to rest something that pops back into my head every once in a while.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido and Mokdong Skyline in the Distant*










*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Extensive/Massive/Mega Seoul City:*




























*credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ Thanks man 

*Yongsan (Central) Seoul Winter Nightviews:*



















*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## eddeux

LugoCarlos25 (Flickr in Seoul)


----------



## forum73

Nice if I am to see the real Korea.


----------



## forum73

The mega city of Seoul's skyline can be ugly . . .



brianmoon85 said:


> *Extensive/Massive/Mega Seoul City:*


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice and great photos from Seoul :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

마포대교 --Mapo Bridge.....
















^^ han river at night...

both by sang jin (sang jin's 365 days blog aminus3.com).


----------



## Rulza

Jakub said:


> Thanks for this overview. Good job kay:
> Actually these  small houses  are quite nice


I agree. I would also like to live somewhere i could go up on the roof. :tongue3:


----------



## eddeux

You guys talking about the small houses for the working class? Yeah they're nice. Usually in some other countries housing and general space that the less well-off citizens live in isn't that pleasant to the eye or don't look cozy. These...totally different.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island:*




























*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's Gangnam and Jamsil Area:*
































































*credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


----------



## eddeux

^^ I was just checking out this guy's site, he's a really good photographer...Too bad I don't understand everything he writes. But hey photography has no language barriers.....


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul Dawn/Early Morning views:*



























































































*credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam and Han River Bridge Cafes:*




























*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## eddeux

brianmoon85 said:


> *Seoul Dawn/Early Morning views:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


Seoul and HK have similar, beautiful terrain...I think. HK is just taller, but Seoul's commie buildings aren't as big as an eye sore. Imo.


----------



## seaniscoming

One CK photo


----------



## seaniscoming

Seoul's new iconic tower, GT tower

CERDIT ; pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## brianmoon85

*Bukchon Village in Northern Seoul Gangbuk:*










*Teheran-ro Street in Southern Seoul Gangnam:*










*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Bukchon Village in Northern Seoul Gangbuk:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: nightview.kr*



Bukchon makes Seoul more charming, unique and seoullike, which can't find the similar places in the world.


----------



## davieb55

Regarding renting, I rented a studio apartment in Busan for a number of years, as did many of my friends. We would pay a (refundable at the end of our lease) deposit, and monthly rent. In my case, my deposit was about $5,000 US and my rent was about $400. I lived in a smallish apartment in an older neighbourhood....but it had character and was close to lots of restaurants, the subway and buses etc. If you paid a larger deposit, your rent would decrease. Most Koreans pay a large deposit so they pay little or no monthly 'rent', but it's very difficult to impossible for foreigners to get bank loans (due to their visas) in Korea, so most end up paying a higher monthly rent. Most landlords like it as they often make more money that way.


----------



## mr.hanoi

heard in the early years when people began to move from his home to live in an apartment in S Korea to persuade them is a big problem


----------



## Rulza

GT tower is very impressive. 



brianmoon85 said:


> *Bukchon Village in Northern Seoul Gangbuk:*
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/5443335898_32d613d271_b.jpg


These houses must be expensive, right?


----------



## brianmoon85

Rulza said:


> GT tower is very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> These houses must be expensive, right?


Actually I think they are starting to gain some "value" but they are not very favored by many Koreans since access to subway/bus is very limited and requires a bit of a hilly walk and the thing about not having space to park your car as well. But many of Bukchon's Hanoks are residential and until recently turned into cafes, hostels, guest houses, and fancy restaurants to cater to tourists and the locals alike.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Happy Valentine's Day from Seoul, Korea!!*







































































































































































































*credits to: facebook.com/hiseoul*


----------



## Rulza

brianmoon85 said:


> Actually I think they are starting to gain some "value" but they are not very favored by many Koreans since access to subway/bus is very limited and requires a bit of a hilly walk and the thing about not having space to park your car as well. But many of Bukchon's Hanoks are residential and until recently turned into cafes, hostels, guest houses, and fancy restaurants to cater to tourists and the locals alike.


Very interesting, thanks for your answer. : )


----------



## brianmoon85

^^^ your very welcome

*Snow-covered Sunset in Western Seoul:*










*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Random Pics of Cheondam-dong Luxury Goods Street:*




























*credits to: my cousin sister*


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ haha you can't judge Koreans by Korean Pop and Drama alone. Koreans are a very diverse type of people. 

Some like tradiitional things, some like modern things. Some people are more open and some are conservative.
Some may are handsome/pretty while others can be chubby/average looking, some are sensitive while some are 
macho, some like to have pale skin while some like tan skin Some like to party while some prefer "safer" and 
"conservative" entertainment! :lol::nuts:


----------



## citypia

He is Lee Sang Woo(이상우).


----------



## brianmoon85

*Various Seoul Pics:*














































*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheering during worldcup:*






















































































































*credits to: clubkorea.co.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Partying During Worldcup:*













































































































*credits to: clubkorea.co.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Clubbing Culture in Seoul/Korea:*


































































































































































































































*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## eddeux

work hard, party hard.


----------



## brianmoon85

èđđeůx;75561785 said:


> work hard, party hard.


Haha I think it's more like "Work Hard but Play HARDER!!" kkk:lol::nuts:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Samsung Town Headquarters:*



















*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam, Southern Seoul Panorama:*











*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## tq

I also would like to see some streetlife pics. More diversity in the content of pics.


----------



## phugiay

brianmoon85 said:


> *Various Seoul Pics:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: nightview.kr*


It is nice and green city. Does Seoul have a big park like Central Park, Golden Gate Park, and Hyde Park? How big is Seoul City? What is the population within Seoul City?


----------



## oktober69105

phugiay said:


> It is nice and green city. Does Seoul have a big park like Central Park, Golden Gate Park, and Hyde Park? How big is Seoul City? What is the population within Seoul City?


10,2 million in the city; about 20 million in the metro if you include Incheon, Suwon, Buncheon, Guri and Ilsan. Lots of parks, a large one near Yongsan camp (US army base) and the Korean national museum. I guess you could call Namsan, the area around Seoul tower, a park too, but more a mountain with parks around it.


----------



## phugiay

oktober69105 said:


> 10,2 million in the city; about 20 million in the metro if you include Incheon, Suwon, Buncheon, Guri and Ilsan. Lots of parks, a large one near Yongsan camp (US army base) and the Korean national museum. I guess you could call Namsan, the area around Seoul tower, a park too, but more a mountain with parks around it.


One thing. There are many hills in Seoul. Is that where the rich people live or they live in downtown?


----------



## brianmoon85

phugiay said:


> One thing. There are many hills in Seoul. Is that where the rich people live or they live in downtown?


There are many other parks that are famous: Yeoido Island Park, Olympic Park (this one's pretty large), and Seoul's answer to Central Park: Seoul Forest. However, if Yongsan area gets redeveloped, there could be a larger-scale park with size comparable to Central Park.

Now, to answer your question, most rich people in Northern part of Seoul tend to live in two to three story single homes with private lawn(??) or gardens and a pictureque and cleaner atmosphere. However, these places are far away from public transport so many young married couples tend to avoid these places. There are also private homes near Itaewon nd Han-namdong UN village area too. However, there are many small 4-5 story villa apartments and 20-30 floor apartment blocks spread throughout the city as you can see from previous picture

Most rich people in Southern Seoul or Gangnam, tend the live in newer and condo-style apartment blocks with many amenities. You can't really find two to three floor private homes with gardends here but many "villas" that are 5-10 stories high but more private, design-oriented, and more luxurious. 

But in general, Seoul is a large city and although the three "MAIN" Business districts or downtown are: the Central Business District in Northern Seoul, Gangnam in Southern Seoul, and Yeoido Island, there are many sub or mini-downtowns all around the city so I would say most Koreans live in downtown or city/urban areas.


----------



## phugiay

brianmoon85 said:


> There are many other parks that are famous: Yeoido Island Park, Olympic Park (this one's pretty large), and Seoul's answer to Central Park: Seoul Forest. However, if Yongsan area gets redeveloped, there could be a larger-scale park with size comparable to Central Park.
> 
> Now, to answer your question, most rich people in Northern part of Seoul tend to live in two to three story single homes with private lawn(??) or gardens and a pictureque and cleaner atmosphere. However, these places are far away from public transport so many young married couples tend to avoid these places. There are also private homes near Itaewon nd Han-namdong UN village area too. However, there are many small 4-5 story villa apartments and 20-30 floor apartment blocks spread throughout the city as you can see from previous picture
> 
> Most rich people in Southern Seoul or Gangnam, tend the live in newer and condo-style apartment blocks with many amenities. You can't really find two to three floor private homes with gardends here but many "villas" that are 5-10 stories high but more private, design-oriented, and more luxurious.
> 
> But in general, Seoul is a large city and although the three "MAIN" Business districts or downtown are: the Central Business District in Northern Seoul, Gangnam in Southern Seoul, and Yeoido Island, there are many sub or mini-downtowns all around the city so I would say most Koreans live in downtown or city/urban areas.


Thanks Brian.


----------



## Manila-X

brianmoon85 said:


> *Clubbing Culture in Seoul/Korea:*


This is the only girl that I dig in those club pics. She looks natural.


----------



## phugiay

WANCH said:


> This is the only girl that I dig in those club pics. She looks natural.


She looks cool. Some girls look "not real" :lol:


----------



## tq

brianmoon85 said:


> There are many other parks that are famous: Yeoido Island Park, Olympic Park (this one's pretty large), and Seoul's answer to Central Park: Seoul Forest. However, if Yongsan area gets redeveloped, there could be a larger-scale park with size comparable to Central Park.
> 
> Now, to answer your question, most rich people in Northern part of Seoul tend to live in two to three story single homes with private lawn(??) or gardens and a pictureque and cleaner atmosphere. However, these places are far away from public transport so many young married couples tend to avoid these places. There are also private homes near Itaewon nd Han-namdong UN village area too. However, there are many small 4-5 story villa apartments and 20-30 floor apartment blocks spread throughout the city as you can see from previous picture
> 
> Most rich people in Southern Seoul or Gangnam, tend the live in newer and condo-style apartment blocks with many amenities. You can't really find two to three floor private homes with gardends here but many "villas" that are 5-10 stories high but more private, design-oriented, and more luxurious.
> 
> But in general, Seoul is a large city and although the three "MAIN" Business districts or downtown are: the Central Business District in Northern Seoul, Gangnam in Southern Seoul, and Yeoido Island, there are many sub or *mini-downtowns *all around the city so I would say most Koreans live in downtown or city/urban areas.


I think the term satellite cities is more accurate in here. Well, Seoul looks certainly interesting and I especially do like how the city goes well with the surrounding hills. However for some reason it is hard for me to find a "point" in the cityscape of Seoul. It seems to me that every part of the city looks pretty much the same. There is this golden tower, which I recognised as a lnadmark. It does highlight a certain area, maybe downtown? Seoul needs more something similar to that if you know what I mean.


----------



## brianmoon85

About girls not looking natural, although plastic surgery may be huge in Korea, you will be amazed about how advanced Korean girls are in makeup and fashion. Korean girls are usually the very fashionable (in constract to Japanese girls being very trendy) in any place around the world and they ALWAYS get compliments on how good they look. The way they can transform themselves with makeup is just mind-blowing. But hey still, they look much younger than their Western counterparts and don't develop double-chins early :lol::nuts:


----------



## aljuarez

What a nice place! :banana:


----------



## ejd03

brianmoon85 said:


> soooo true~! Street-level wise Seoul is second to none! Too bad the skyline is dominated with many uniform apartment blocks


Hm but I like concrete jungle actually. I didn't like it at the first time but now I start to like that. Maybe I am bored with Toronto skyline. North American skyline is neat and organized but it certainly lacks in density and grandiosity.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Recently-built Yeoido Island Marina:*


y3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


y2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


y1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*View of Traditional CBD in Northern Seoul from Mt. Namsan:*


s1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gwanghwamun Square Area:*


GQWA by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Random Seoul Pics:*


s10 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s9 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s8 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*credits to: puding.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Sang-am Digital Media City in Seoul:*














































*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheongdam-dong Neighborhood*













































































































*credits to: puding.kr*


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Changgyeong Palace *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


I fall in love these pictures.
*SO BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## citypia

Brianmoon, thank you for posting many good pictures here.:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## brianmoon85

citypia said:


> Brianmoon, thank you for posting many good pictures here.:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


your very welcome citypia...positive comments motivate me a lot to my contribution in this forum!:lol:


----------



## Persi

awesome city!!!


----------



## asd5139

I love my 1 week vacation there and for sure i will come back...One word for SEOUL..대박!!!

:dance:


----------



## aljuarez

I was away for a week. Great updates, Brian!!!


----------



## brianmoon85

*View from Tower Palace Apartments (tallest residential tower in Seoul):*


















































































*Its rooftop garden:*


----------



## yin_yang

stunning, thanks so much!


----------



## felip

what is this house doing so far from Europe ??? 

great city, great thread !





brianmoon85 said:


> *Cheongdam-dong Neighborhood*


----------



## CarlisleSg

Amazing! Ever since got addicted to watching Korean Movies, I've always dreamed of stepping foot in Korea and those photos just made me want to go there even more!


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ always appreciate great and interesting comments. And yeah Seoul's skyline may seem bland but there are surprises like those European-inspired buildings throughout the city which is fun and interesting :lol::banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Han River Floating Islands*


a1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


a3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


a5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


a2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


a4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## skyscrapercity

Brian, Keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity

picture by mojoman2011


----------



## skyscrapercity

brianmoon85 said:


> *Changgyeong Palace *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


This is the best Seoul picture that I've seen.


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ if the palace wasn't there and there were trees and a well-landscaped park, it could've been Seoul's very own Central Park :banana:

Imagine:


ima by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*or*


dd by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

The Mood of Seoul, good vid


----------



## aquaticko

More than some 500m+ towers, I think Seoul could use like a dozen 200-300m towers, and a few between 300-400, too. I'd love for there to be a real skyline in Seoul, it's a city deserving of one.


----------



## aljuarez

Very cool video! Thanks!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Several Old and New Tourist Attractions of Seoul:*


kor9 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor7 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor8 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor6 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


kor2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yongsan District*





































*credits to: photohistory.tistory.com/search*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Northern Seoul (Gangbuk)'s Rich Neighborhood Pyeongchangdong 
that rivals Southern Seoul (Gangnam)'s Rich Neighborhood of 
Apgujeong and Cheongdamdong 

























































































































































































































credits to: photohistory.tistory.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido's new "awesomely-forming" skyline and Han Riverside Park:*


a7 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


a8 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Artistic Hongdae (Seoul's Lower East Side (New York) )*
















































































































































































































*credits to: photohistory.tistory.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Samcheongdong Neighborhood near Bukchon Hanok Village:*







































































































































































































*credits to: photohistory.tistory.com*


----------



## capricorn2000

amazing shots!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Hill of Poet Dong Joo Yoon in Buam-dong Neighborhood:*



















































































































































































































































































































*credits to: photohistory.tistory.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul before Dawn:*


s1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's three main business districts:*

*Gangnam (Midtown)*


s4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*Yeoido Island (Financial District)*


s6 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*Jongro (Downtown)*


jongrto by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Saebit Doong Doong (Three Light) Floating Islands*


s3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


s2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## JoSin

What are those lighted-up buildings by the river? So beautiful!


----------



## mr.hanoi

My trip in Seoul
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390686


----------



## mr.hanoi

Continue update Seoul Photos


----------



## mr.hanoi




----------



## brianmoon85

*Ok, let's take a tour around Seoul Metro area by plane!! :banana::nuts::lol:Starting from Incheon Airport, passing Incheon City and Songdo City to Seoul Metropolita Area and ending at Seoul's Outskirts. Hope you guys enjoy!!*

*Incheon International Airport* 


air1 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


air2 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


air3 by EUgenelover, on Flickr

*Incheon Metropolitan City:*


inch1 by EUgenelover, on Flickr

*Songdo International City (U/C):*


air4 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


song1 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


song2 by EUgenelover, on Flickr

Entering Seoul Metro Area:


seoul0 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul0a by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul0b by EUgenelover, on Flickr

*Officially entered Seoul City:*


seoul1 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul2 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul3 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul4 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul5 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul6 by EUgenelover, on Flickr

Outkirts of Seoul:


seoul7 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul8 by EUgenelover, on Flickr


seoul9 by EUgenelover, on Flickr

*Doesn't the last picture kind of resemble New York City a bit??? lol* :lol::nuts:

*New York City:*










*all credits to: me*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Insadong Zzamgizil:*


ins1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ins2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Han River Floating Islands*
> 
> 
> a1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> a3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> a5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> a2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> a4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> *credits to: nightview.kr*


Bryan Martinez is really a excellent photographer.
Also, Brianmoon, thank you for posting these wonderful pictures


----------



## brianmoon85

*Miscellaneous Seoul City*


seoul across the han river by darwin.wins, on Flickr


yellow flowers by darwin.wins, on Flickr


big shiny metal ball by darwin.wins, on Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85

*Downtown Seoul*


seop by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


SE1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


d3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Han Riverside and Cheongdam Bridge*


r1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


r2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul in 2020???*


_1_~1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: myself and photoshop*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Clubbin' in Seoul!*






































































































































































































































































*credits to: clubkorea.co.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gyeongbokgung Palace:*





































*credits to: www.rjkoehler.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Sebit Dungdungseom (Floating Island)*













































































































*credits to: rjkoehler.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Saetgang Bridge & Yeouido Saetgang Ecological Park*








































































































































*credits to: rjkoehler.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Scenic Samcheongdong Neighorhood and Charming Bukchon Village:*


sam1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam6 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam7 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam8 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam9 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam10 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam11 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam12 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam13 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam14 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam18 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam16 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam17 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: http://www.sjkim.kr/468*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheongdamdong Neighborhood*








































































































































*credits to: walkholic.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Daehakro Neighborhood:*































































































































*credits to: walkholic.com*


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Saetgang Bridge & Yeouido Saetgang Ecological Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: rjkoehler.com*


Yeoido is simply amazing!


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Sebit Dungdungseom (Floating Island)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: rjkoehler.com*


So beautiful!


----------



## benKen

*Kaohsiung,Taiwan*

..


----------



## brianmoon85

*Samsung-dong Neighborhood:*


sam1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


sam3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: myself*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Apgujeong Neighborhood Street Scenes*


apgu0 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu7 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu6 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


apgu8 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: myself*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheongdam-dong Neighborhood:*


ch0 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch1 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch5 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch3 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch6 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


ch4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: myself*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul RocKorea Festival 2011, a small rock fest featuring several indie and cover bands in Korea. *


5797647465_55b7c6b6c4 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5798195132_e22ef2ee51 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5798193270_d529a274dd by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797640657_20a19ddf40 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5798197032_bef47c58da by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797644445_7bb6d18eb2 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797648093_bbbcefb69e by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797646885_3e8f5e710b by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797635193_9e9d828a1b by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797639125_8b20bb8056 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr


5797638645_16e2176f67 by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: http://www.aliensdayout.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Gangnam Station Area*


seoul by Bryan Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Hongdae:*


















































































*Samcheong-dong:*



















































































*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Sangam DMC (Digital Media City) Area:*




























*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island Financial District 2011:*
































































*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's diverse sceneries:*

*Gangnam (Midtown in Southern Seoul)*


seu2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Gangbuk (Downtown in Northern Seoul)*


seu3 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Yeoido Island (Financial & Broadcasting District)*










*Mokdong Skyscraper Cluster*










*Gwangjin-gu Skyscraper Cluster*










*Industrial Areas in Seongdong-gu*


seu1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Used car marketplace in Seongdong-gu*


seu4 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Catholic Hospital in Seochu-gu*


seu5 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Yangjae IC Expressway*


yangjae by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: blog.paran.com/holidayclan*


----------



## JoSin

I love those cafes by the roadside.


----------



## aquaticko

brianmoon85 said:


> *Yeoido Island Financial District 2011:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: nightview.kr*


I was there just yesterday, but somehow the main tower of the IFC seemed much shorter in person to me. I also had a quick look at the Federation of Korean Industries Tower construction site, and it looks like excavation is proceeding nicely (sorry, they wouldn't let me take pics). Also, what are the two cranes to the left of the IFC? They're not positioned right to be Parc One, and seem to be further away from the river. Anyone know?


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's Many landmarks are shown here:

Namsan, Namsan Tower, Lotte Castle Apartments, Lotte World, Han River, Bridges, and I can also see Cheongdam XI apartments finally lit up in nice blue color!! *


se by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Panorama of Gangnam District in Southern Seoul:*


gan1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


gang1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


gang2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Cheonggyecheon Stream:*


ch1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


ch2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Samsungdong Neighborhood:*


ch3 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Saebit Doong Doong Seom Floating Island, Banpo Fountain Bridge, 63 Building*


ch4 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## Caravaggio

Amazing pics


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ thank you for nice comments!! Please come back to this thread we welcome you :banana::lol::nuts:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Density of Seoul's Gangnam District:*


kr by Andres Park1, on Flickr


seu by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Dongdaemun Design Park and Plaza July 2011*














































*credits to: http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=256921&page=1&bbs=*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Paju City Premium Outlets in Gyeonggi Province (part of Metro Seoul Area):*















































*credits to: http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=256879&page=1&bbs=*


----------



## seaniscoming

brianmoon85 said:


> *Density of Seoul's Gangnam District:*
> 
> 
> kr by Andres Park1, on Flickr
> 
> *credits to: nightview.kr*


What are two towers on the right? The blue twin towers in front of Star tower in the picture.
I've never seen those before.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island at Night*


yd1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Only if those buildings in Gangnam district were more centralized and at least 100m taller, Seoul's skyline would've been so much more attractive and rival other world cities in terms of skyline* hno:










*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Area around Seoul City Hall:*














































*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Bangbae neighborhood in Seocho District adjacent to Gangnam District:*














































*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Olympic Park*


ol1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


ol2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island*


seo3 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*View towards Shindorim from IFC Seoul in Yeoido*


seo2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*View towards Yeoido Island*


seo7 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Yeoido Island Nightview*


seo8 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*View towards Gangnam Part I*


seo9 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*View towards Gangnam Part II*


seo10 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Teheran-ro Street in Gangnam Part I*


seo6 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*View from Marco Polo in Korea World Trade Center*


seo5 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*View of Olympic Stadium, Han River and its bridges, and Techno Mart*


seo1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## ProTho

Seoul has really nice clusters here and there, especially Yeouido. All those hundreds of apartment buildings reach quite significant height and makes the scrapers less stand out.
It's good that more height is on the way.


----------



## brianmoon85

*A bit off topic but a taste of what Google Korea office in Gangnam looks like. Google is probably every developer, computer-related professionals dream company!!*




























*credits to: google.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul City:*


SEU1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


seu4 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


SEU2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr and blog.paran.com/holidayclan*


----------



## inno4321

INFINITY SEOUL. Alway great pictures. SOUL OF ASIA.
I'm lookinf forward to IBD(500M)-LOTTE SEOUL(550M)-GBC(500M)~


----------



## Icover

OMG


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island is definitely getting a skyline for sure!! I'm sure it'll rival Teheran-ro in Gangnam and the Downtown Seoul Skyline as the new "SKYLINE" to represent Korea and Seoul City!!:banana::nuts::lol:*


yd6 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


yd3 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


yd5 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


yd1 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


yd2 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*Yeoido Island in the distance, love the slowly forming skyline!!*


yd8 by Andres Park1, on Flickr


yd11 by Andres Park1, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Several Seoul City and Street Scenes:*


Seoul by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Seoul Karaoke District by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Seoul COEX (Convention Center) by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


View of Seoul from my room by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Buildings in Seoul by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Seoul by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Kring Gumho Cultural Center by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Cheonggyecheon by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Night Market by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Galleria Department Store by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Night Market by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Lunch stands in Seoul by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Jongno Business District by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Urban Hive by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Coffee in Seoul by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Seoul, Korea by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Kids playing in Cheonggyecheon by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr

*credits to: Chimay Bleue on flickr.com*


----------



## thicken

wonderful!


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ thank you!!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Views of Seoul from N-tower in Mt. Namsan:*






















































































































*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## tq

-deleted-


----------



## brianmoon85

*It's HHHHOOOOTTTTT in SEOUL~!!!!! Let's PAAAAARRRRTTTYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





































































































































































































































































































































*credits to: clubkorea.co.kr*


----------



## aquaticko

^^Why must the only picture of us foreigners be one with some gross-looking guys flipping off the camera? So not classy....

Imagine the skyline Yeouido will have once Parc One and the FKI building are finished.

Anywho, I'm leaving Seoul this Sunday, but I feel like I just got here. So much city in such an incredibly fascinating country. It will be missed.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Dongdaemun History and Culture Park and Design Plaza at Night*


Dongdaemun History & Culture Park by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Dongdaemun History & Culture Park by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Dongdaemun History & Culture Park by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

*credits to: Robert Koehler on Flickr.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Various Seoul City Scenes*


Myeongdong Theater and Myeong-dong Skyline by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Myeongdong Cathedral by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Downtown from Bukchon by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Samcheong-dong and Mt. Inwangsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Bigak, Gwanghwamun by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Gangnam, from Mt. Namsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Han River Apartments by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Geumcheongyo Bridge by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Old Colonial Building, Yongsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Book Cafe, Seoul Dream Forest Art Center by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Tapgol Park by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Bukchon at night by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Sunset over Mt. Inwangsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Saetgang Bridge by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

*credits to: Robert Koehler on Flickr.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Hongdae Street Scenes:*


IMG_9068.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


Graffiti by Create Sean, on Flickr


Praha Castle by Create Sean, on Flickr


IMG_9071.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


IMG_1159.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-january-149.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


Great Hookah Bar by Create Sean, on Flickr


Graffiti - hate me by Create Sean, on Flickr


Sextracts or 5 Extracts by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-april-194.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-april-176.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


wine bottles by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-april-195.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-april-180.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


Praha Castle (doors) by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-january-144.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


Graffiti - hate myself is real by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-january-143.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


Empty street by Create Sean, on Flickr


Praha Castle by Create Sean, on Flickr


Graffiti - eat me by Create Sean, on Flickr


Welcome by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-january-148.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


The Bale by Create Sean, on Flickr


Free Robot by Create Sean, on Flickr


Praha Castle by Create Sean, on Flickr


Praha Castle by Create Sean, on Flickr


Usain Bolt by Create Sean, on Flickr


Parking by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-april-177.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr

*credits to: Create Sean on Flickr.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido Island is an island mostly a Financial District often referred to as the "Manhattan of Seoul" since the Korea Stock Exchange, Financial Institutions and Businesses, Broadcasting Station, and the National Assembly are located there.* 

*This is my new favorite skyline of Seoul! :lol::banana:*


11-youido-004.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-003.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


National Assembly building and Han River Cruise Boats by Create Sean, on Flickr


Youido, view from Sogang Bridge by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-001.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-041.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-015.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-039.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-073.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


National Assembly Building with cherry blossoms by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-005.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr


11-youido-008.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr

*credits to: Create Sean on flickr.com*


----------



## eddeux

I'm surprised that's your favorite view of Seoul. It does have a lower Manhattan feel to it though..


----------



## krnboy1009

Glad they preserved old station. classic architecture. Even if it was built during the Japanese occupations its a piece of history.


----------



## skyscrapercity

japanese001 said:


> ★ Culture Station Seoul 284
> 
> 
> Culture Station Seoul 284 by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Nice to see old Seoul station again.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

amazing city, its endless

lots of western influence in some of the older structures (non native)


----------



## joe nes

just a couple of pictures i took in seoul over the weekend


P1050575 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050579 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050604 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050567 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050449 by joe nes, on Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi




----------



## mr.hanoi




----------



## mr.hanoi




----------



## brianmoon85

*Recent pics of Seoul*


s7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


s8 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


s9 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1315315722_CK0_7780 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1315235660_CK0_7883 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


S4 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


S3 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


s5 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## Winged Robot

Seoul is an amazing city. Definitely on my list of places to visit one day.


----------



## mr.hanoi

Seoul - Korea


----------



## brianmoon85

*Yeoido:*


DSC_8142_ by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7731-ss_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_8145_ by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7744_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7757_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7768_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*Mokdong:*


DSC_7843_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7852_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


DSC_7832_%BA%B9%BB%E7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

[*credits to: http://blog.naver.com/factorno1*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Beautiful Morning in Seoul*


1315452796_CK0_8630 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1315452796_CK0_8629 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1315452796_CK0_8623 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1315452796_CK0_8619 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1316002439_CK0_8631 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1316002439_CK0_8616 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1316002439_CK0_8608 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


1316002439_CK0_8611 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


----------



## Chuanjian

Brian! I can't see the pictures ~.~


----------



## Linguine

Amazing updates.....thanks.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul September 2011*


y14a by Yurimoon, on Flickr


y5 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


y14 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


y4 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Pegasus










Photos by Roshangar



















Photo by Triptych2003


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Juzo


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photos by David



















By Vagabondtravels


----------



## tq




----------



## tq




----------



## brianmoon85

^^ Thanks for your support and contribution tq!! :lol::nuts::banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Beautiful Fall in Seoul*


ew1 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


ew2 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


ew5 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


ew3 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


ew4 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


ew6 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

^^ GOOD!


----------



## inno4321

From now on SEOUL have no hope(desperate)

Seoul's New mayor is stupid guy. He cancelled every major project of seoul's Renewal(Han river renacance, skyscraper project, youngsan, park plan etc!!

Seoul will be remain forever with Commie-blocks and ugly illigal vendor. 

R.I.P SEOUL 

I'm Sick and tired with this new mayor and seoul's citizen who vote this suck


----------



## aquaticko

^^More information please, inno!!


----------



## inno4321

aquaticko said:


> ^^More information please, inno!!


^^ Dear aquaticko...

Seoul's New mayor is Anti-developer. 
He and his political alliance stop every mayor project of Seoul which like "Design Seoul(DDP/Sidewalk/Building Sign design/Incentive for excellent architect designer), Han River Renacence which is demolish ugly commie-apartment to make riverside park and water front green park like Singapore or Hongkong(IBD:Yongsan Unit redevelpment project/Sungsu+Hapjong+Apgujong+Leechon+Yeuido+Magok water front project etc), Duk-island Seoul opera house project, Han river floating water Hotel, Han river Crusie project connect to china(like london Thames river)."

Probably damage on Skyscraper ongoing projects of seoul which like Sang-Am DMC Landmark tower/Hyundai global business center/IBD Yongsan/Apgujong redevelpment project

Sorry my bad english...BTW I'm very depressed with new mayor. He is worst mayor of seoul history

He stop every construction project of seoul.. And with that money he invest to "WELFARE policy" like "GREECE"hno:
I'm really hate


----------



## aquaticko

Is that all for sure? I mean some of those projects seem like they're just to make the city look nicer but don't really do anything for it. Maybe he will replace those big projects with lots of smaller ones? That could be just as nice.


----------



## joe nes

I think the new mayor is a wonderful thing to be honest. As much as we on this website would love to see amazing projects getting built, many Seoul residents are getting left behind. You don't necessarily need prestige projects to make a nation better. Maybe Seoul doesn't need welfare policy on the same level as Greece, but it breaks my heart to see slums beside highrises and war veterans who are not seen as heroes anymore, but more as burdens on Seoul's ambition to be the greatest in the world. There is nothing wrong with Seoul's ambition, but to keep moving forward, Seoul also needs to support the little people...

and while we are here, here is some of my recent Seoul pics over the last couple of months from my flickr


PB180242 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB180252 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB160251 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB160245 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB160237 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB160232 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB160208 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB150204 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB060190 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB060183 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB060170 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB060113 by joe nes, on Flickr


PB060097 by joe nes, on Flickr


PA310067 by joe nes, on Flickr


PA310049 by joe nes, on Flickr


PA310045 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060157 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060140 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060137 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060122 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060119 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060087 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1060100 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050971 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050932 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050979 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050870 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050810 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050801 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050738 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050698 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050680 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050654 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050647 by joe nes, on Flickr


P1050626 by joe nes, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates on Seoul, beautiful autumn colors, and I love korean food, yummy.:cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ great updates!!:banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Ok for some reason, I cannot tag or share the pictures of flickr of someone else that I used to, so I'm using the other way, moderator, if you have a problem, let me know FML for now lol* hno:

Seoul:













































































































*credits to: tokism on flickr.com*


----------



## tq

http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376118825/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376120565/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376122579/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376125655/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376128041/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376130025/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376132241/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376134697/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376136317/ by E8Club, on Flickr


----------



## tq

http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376139259/ by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376143791/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376145093/ by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376148535/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376151827/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376153981/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376157777/ by E8Club, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/e8club/6376159349/ by E8Club, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

thamks great updates!


----------



## Nashvillain

Great updates, Joe Nes and Brianmoon. Keep 'em coming. I'm tired of seeing Haeundae updates everyday in the Busan thread everyday and having to wait a week or more for Seoul updates.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Artsy, Hipster, Indie Culture Area of Hongdae "Lower East Side/East Village or Williamsburg, Brooklyn of Seoul"*





































*credits to: chrissykim.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*I live in New York and my brother recently moved back to Seoul with my mom after 20 years of living abroad in Latin America, here are some recent pics he took in Seoul (December 2011) Mostly in Itaewon and Dongdaemun Area:*


384858_10151087173880597_583535596_22011197_777552672_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


399441_10151087174530597_583535596_22011203_1057574876_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


406833_10151087174255597_583535596_22011202_1188207070_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


402313_10151087174920597_583535596_22011206_756539521_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


383589_10151087176415597_583535596_22011216_676625705_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


397502_10151087176200597_583535596_22011214_1652024993_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


398151_10151087176020597_583535596_22011211_1119202047_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


393448_10151087176765597_583535596_22011220_1680154101_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


374618_10151087175195597_583535596_22011207_820718720_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


388531_10151087175440597_583535596_22011208_613968321_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


408794_10151087174075597_583535596_22011199_12570654_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


402914_10151087175740597_583535596_22011209_1738108990_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


387272_10151087176970597_583535596_22011221_521394103_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


389514_10151040987200597_1224580483_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


402796_10151087173725597_583535596_22011195_229718890_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


402710_10151087173350597_583535596_22011193_1135902849_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


375195_10151087172065597_583535596_22011187_855584980_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


386645_10151087172550597_583535596_22011190_120874369_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr


391805_10151087172240597_583535596_22011188_1442494712_n by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: my brother Jin*


----------



## eddeux

20 years in Latin America? Woh, family of adventurers, nice.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul City January 2012*


a5 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


s1 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


a4 by Yurimoon, on Flickr


a6 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## Reapvkz1

Tacos. :9


----------



## momo45

Lotte World!!!! Yeah!!! But now, I prefer Everland


----------



## manusushi

amazing city !


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Nice pics. Great lookin city.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Olympic Park:*


c6 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


c5 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


c4 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*Boramae (Young Hawk) Park:*


b23 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b22 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*Haneul (Sky) Park:*


b11 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b8 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b10 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b9 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b7 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b6 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b5 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b4 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b3 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b2 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b1 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*credits to: me for searching around the Internet*


----------



## brianmoon85

*N-Tower and Mt. Namsan:*


b19 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A23 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b18 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b20 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A21 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A19 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A18 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b21 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A20 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A17 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


b17 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*[/Bukchon Village/Samcheong Neighborhood:B]


A29 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A26 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A33 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A30 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A32 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A28 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A27 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A25 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A24 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A31 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A22 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

credits to: me for searching around the Internet*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's Rooftop Party Scene:*



DD by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


fdfsdf by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


HHH by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


46 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


%BD%BD~1 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


fg by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


SS by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


44 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


GGGG by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


345 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


11111 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


6666 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


46346 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


SG by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


S by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


122 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


241 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


DFG.FGFD by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


35235 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


34634643 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


123 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


FF by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


113 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*credits to: me for searching all over the Internet*


----------



## ko7

Thanks for the update. The Haneul park looks so great.


----------



## aljuarez

Great new pics!! Garosugil looks awesome!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Han River*


b24 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A15 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A12 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A9 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


*Gangnam Scenes*


A10 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr


A11 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*credits to: myself for searching on the Internet*


----------



## citypia

brianmoon85 said:


> *Seoul's Rooftop Party Scene:*
> 
> 
> 
> 113 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr
> 
> *credits to: me for searching all over the Internet*


The man on the right is a model? A man who drinks beer.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Galeria Foret Apartments*


b1 by Andrewmun2012, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Insadong Folkore Neighborhood:*


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Lantern Festival parade, Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Jogyesa by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr


Insadong by wordherd, on Flickr

*credits to: wordherd on flickr.com*


----------



## robhood

Nice South Korea!!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Pics of Seoul*


han river by ulanalee, on Flickr


Seoul Central Mosque by ulanalee, on Flickr


minarets by ulanalee, on Flickr


writing by ulanalee, on Flickr


some buildings by ulanalee, on Flickr


sweeping leaves by ulanalee, on Flickr


cable car by ulanalee, on Flickr


village by ulanalee, on Flickr


alley wall by ulanalee, on Flickr


tourist walk by ulanalee, on Flickr


wet street by ulanalee, on Flickr


coffee by ulanalee, on Flickr


lock trees by ulanalee, on Flickr


parking by ulanalee, on Flickr


Einstein by ulanalee, on Flickr


straight up by ulanalee, on Flickr


King Sejong by ulanalee, on Flickr


exercise yard by ulanalee, on Flickr


hip hop dance troupe by ulanalee, on Flickr


Sejongno by ulanalee, on Flickr


autumn by ulanalee, on Flickr


dress up by ulanalee, on Flickr


Hongdae by ulanalee, on Flickr


prison from a distance by ulanalee, on Flickr


housing by ulanalee, on Flickr


Namsangol Folk Village by ulanalee, on Flickr


small crowd by ulanalee, on Flickr


some skyline by ulanalee, on Flickr


island by ulanalee, on Flickr


drums by ulanalee, on Flickr


traditional v. modern by ulanalee, on Flickr


inner gate by ulanalee, on Flickr


fountain by ulanalee, on Flickr


changing of the guards by ulanalee, on Flickr


playing around by ulanalee, on Flickr

*credits to: ulanalee on flickr.com*


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 joonni님의 Seoul view


Flickr에서 Corey Schue님의 Seoul Sunset


Flickr에서 Corey Schue님의 Floating Islands 2


----------



## boringpasta

i love my city :cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

èđđeůx;92402995 said:


> ^^nice updates. I especially love the tilt shift photos.
> 
> Seokchon lake looks amazing. I'd love to relax there on a summer day.


Thanks man. I agree with you Seokchon Lake is amazing. I envy the people who live in the apartments right across from Seokchon Lake and they'll soon have a view of Lotte Tower as well as the Han River and Gangnam from the distance which is always a plus. Cheers~


----------



## eddeux

^^The value of their homes must be crazy, or should be with that amazing location & soon-to-be great view.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Wow, thanks for the pictures  I'm going to Seoul in august


----------



## brianmoon85

*Recent Seoul Pics*


Olympic Park by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Temple Scene by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Bongeunsa Temple by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Beyond the Flowers by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Hangang Park by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Urban Seoul by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Bridges Over the Han by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Yeouido by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Lotte World Tower Construction by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Last Light by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Circles by stuckinseoul, on Flickr


Seoul Apartments by stuckinseoul, on Flickr

*credits to: stuckinseoul on flickr.com*


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Inwangsan panorama


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Dongdaemun


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Sindorim


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Mokdong sunset


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Saetgang bridge, Singil.


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Bongeunsa/COEX


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Sindaebang (1 of 1)


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Nodeul finished (1 of 1)-2


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Namsan sunset


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 slawek님의 Cauldron


Flickr에서 slawek님의 photo


Flickr에서 slawek님의 Reflections


Flickr에서 slawek님의 View from within Palace Walls


Flickr에서 slawek님의 New Town Hall seen from Deoksugung Palace


Flickr에서 slawek님의 Change of Guard


Flickr에서 slawek님의 Change of Guard


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Changgyeonggung at Night


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Changgyeonggung at Night


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 More Changgyeonggung


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Cheonggyecheon Stream


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Fire in the sky over Seoul


----------



## citypia

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Changgyeonggung at Night


I love this image and this angle.
Seoul has to maintain her identity, instead of building lots of tall buildings.
Now, every cities in the world are building ao mamy tall buildings everywhere and are becoming similar more and more.hno:


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120615_yongbongjeong_023


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120615_yongbongjeong_021


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120615_yongbongjeong_026


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120615_yongbongjeong_009


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120606_marina_018


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120606_marina_007


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120606_marina_003


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Setting Sail in a Big City


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Floating Island


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Inside Gwanghwamun


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Heungnyemun Gate


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Jongno Tower


----------



## seaniscoming

photos by SOO


----------



## Linguine

amazing....:cheers2:


----------



## brianmoon85

^^AWESOME UPDATES!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## skyscrapercity

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^AWESOME UPDATES!!! THANK YOU!


Long tome no see.
Good to see you again, Brian.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Pictures by Nzeozzang


----------



## citypia

skyscrapercity said:


> Pictures by Nzeozzang


I love this photo.
Old & New :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

^^I agree.


----------



## citypia

èđđeůx;93376481 said:


> ^^I agree.


Thank you.


----------



## Donkie

Fantastic city indeed. this is why lots of people who are from other countries try to move to korea to live nowadays. about 1 million people. the country is being changed to multicultural society like other commonwealth countries except for Japan.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

skyscrapercity said:


> Welcome to Korea! :banana::banana::banana:


Thanks. I'll be sure to make the most out of this trip c:


----------



## citypia

ProdayuSlona said:


> It is very addicting and the video is hilarious, this fame is well deserved.


Pys's "Gangnam Style" has a bitter satire on society behind it.
Also, this song is composed by Pys himself.


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Seonbawi & Seoul Tower


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 City of Rock


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 Dawn


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 The day begins


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 locking the pomises


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 One fine afternoon


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 City view


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 Cheonggyecheon Stream 청계천


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 Changgyeonggung Palace 창경궁


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 Perfectuation


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 History 101


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 A park


Flickr에서 Seiman(dadaturtle)님의 Ssamji Shopping Center 인사동


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Across the Han


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Floating Island


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 DSC_6457


Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Jung-gu


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110428_changgyeonggung_005


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110527_floating-island_006


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110527_floating-island_017


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Hangang


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Hangang


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Hangang


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Gyeongbokgung


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Gyeongbokgung


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Séoul


Flickr에서 MHphotographie님의 Hangang


----------



## Kaitak747

Donkie said:


> The most modern area in the world I guess. the place is called Gangnam in Seoul. You guys can listen to music by clicking 3D screen at bus stop and can go on the fastest internet anywhere in Gangnam. This place has been informed by CNN yesterday with a music video of a korean singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The street of Gangnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music video that was shown by CNN yesterday.



Cool thanks for sharing:cheers:
But I have a question, since Iphone, Ipod and other type of smart phone are quite commonly used everywhere. Is it necessary to have a 3D screen at bus stop just for listening music?


----------



## seaniscoming

Kaitak747 said:


> Cool thanks for sharing:cheers:
> But I have a question, since Iphone, Ipod and other type of smart phone are quite commonly used everywhere. Is it necessary to have a 3D screen at bus stop just for listening music?



As far as I know, that is a kind of BIS(Bus Information system)s, which is mainly used for providing traffic information at the bus stop. It was established in 2004 before many types of smart phones and tablet PCs became popular.

That system is availavle not only providing bus info, but also internet surfing, listening music and many other things at the bus stop.

Also, that system has additional purposes to spread new technologies widely, obtainning advertising effects and impact quickly to citizens, especially demonstration effects to Seoul city hall. 

In my opinion, these days, this is not new technology any more since iphone, ipod and other type of smart phone are quite commonly used everywhere.


----------



## eddeux

Very nice images Sean.:cheers:


----------



## Donkie

very random


----------



## Donkie

Psy showed up at Gangnam station and sang Gangnam style on the street ! lol


----------



## Kaitak747

seaniscoming said:


> As far as I know, that is a kind of BIS(Bus Information system)s, which is mainly used for providing traffic information at the bus stop. It was established in 2004 before many types of smart phones and tablet PCs became popular.
> 
> That system is availavle not only providing bus info, but also internet surfing, listening music and many other things at the bus stop.
> 
> Also, that system has additional purposes to spread new technologies widely, obtainning advertising effects and impact quickly to citizens, especially demonstration effects to Seoul city hall.
> 
> In my opinion, these days, this is not new technology any more since iphone, ipod and other type of smart phone are quite commonly used everywhere.


Thanks for your explanation man:banana:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Summer is here and can't believe not much Summer pictures are uploaded here and only lots and lots of building pictures (although not a bad thing). Let me post some summer/party scenes of Seoul and its Metropolitan Area (including Gyeongi Province and Incheon City):*


182784_10150919560193654_291038344_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


527156_265649366879688_1113803501_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


396971_251509201627038_1897218018_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


387118_3813741739923_1386770253_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


575230_10150926881108654_946571810_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


185237_10150273813450890_8185978_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


215186_10150273812830890_2070527_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


224461_10150273835130890_5883470_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


254333_10150215217175890_2530017_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


283481_10150273836660890_4856032_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr



216639_10150273813555890_4988075_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


181143_10150926881038654_1677254163_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


185001_10150926880993654_272085491_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


551949_3832836617283_1709166779_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


579255_10150926898908654_1492043761_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


229073_3828026337029_144235378_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


486571_3832666453029_1099440691_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


189490_3836398546329_412837710_n by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr

*credits to: me and my friends*


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Thanks for the recent pics everyone 
I am still in Seoul and actively trying to take pictures(very busy enjoying myself though-this place is something else) so be ready for a batch of pics coming this way.


----------



## Linguine

nice, interesting images from Seoul...kay:


----------



## ejd03

you got some SWAG there Brian. Look cool! BTW are you a professional photographer or something?


----------



## brianmoon85

ejd03 said:


> you got some SWAG there Brian. Look cool! BTW are you a professional photographer or something?


thanks bro. Nah I ain't no professional photographer but someone who just likes to enjoy life and take many pictures and make many memories!! :nuts::lol:. My life theory is Work Hard but Play/Party HARDER!! Afterall, we all live once and are young once :banana::bash:


----------



## brianmoon85

*Hamilton Hotel Rooftop Pool in Itaewon:*

























































































































































































































*Sheraton Walker Hill Hotel Pool*










*credits to: me*


----------



## Rookie83

Is that the Hamilton in Itewon?


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul December 2012*


Hangang River Side by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Hangang at Sunset by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Baekbeom Plaza, Mt. Namsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Bukchon Hanok Village sunrise by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Bukchon Hanok Village sunrise by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Hillside Neighborhood, Hannam-dong by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Seoul City Wall, Mt. Namsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Seoul City Wall, Mt. Namsan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Seoul at dusk by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


New Seoul City Hall by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


New Seoul City Hall by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


New Seoul City Hall by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Interior, New Seoul City Hall by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


Sunset over Yeouido by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

*credits to: Robert Koehler on Flickr.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Some Seoul and some outside of Seoul:*

























































































































































































































*credits to: seoulandkorea.blogspot.com*


----------



## eddeux

Great images Brian. I'm loving the new city hall. The contrast is nice and the inside greenery IMO definitely a great touch. Have a good new year's man!:cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

èđđeůx;98759715 said:


> Great images Brian. I'm loving the new city hall. The contrast is nice and the inside greenery IMO definitely a great touch. Have a good new year's man!:cheers:


Happy New Year to you too man!! Cheers~~~:banana::nuts::lol:


----------



## brianmoon85

SEOUL~~~~~


DSC0441 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


namsam-tower-6 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


namsam-tower-9 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


love-lock-trees by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


img_0182 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


img_0153 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


little-france-school by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


DSC0306-1024x680 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


DSC0304 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


little-france-1 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


paris-crossiant-3 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


cat-cafe-rules by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


blue-house-neighborhood-15-1024x680 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


blue-house-neighborhood-14-1024x680 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


blue-house-neighborhood-18-1024x680 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


anniversary-14-1024x826 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


blue-house-neighborhood-19-1024x680 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


little-france-restaurant-1 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


P1010034-1024x768 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


myeongdong-crowds1 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


img_0158 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


3 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


dsc0017 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


DSC0550-copy-680x1024 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


coffee3 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


little-france-2 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


Seoul-at-night-1-680x1024 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


dsc0037 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


Seoul-at-night-6-680x1024 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


blue-house-neighborhood-4-680x1024 by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


7913031404_97d9596b89_c by Bryan Carlos Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome Seoul...:cheers:


----------



## jlee




----------



## 4miGO!!!

Cool pics. 
To be honest, ive imagined this city to be a little different, so am disappointed, but, guys, its nothing about you, just my own problem. 
I had the same feeling yesterday, when was watching time lapses of Tokyo, my imagination had made it oh-no-way-gimme-a-break-futuristic, but i saw an eartly city, very modern, but not from another universe.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

4miGO!!! said:


> Cool pics.
> To be honest, ive imagined this city to be a little different, so am disappointed, but, guys, its nothing about you, just my own problem.
> I had the same feeling yesterday, when was watching time lapses of Tokyo, my imagination had made it oh-no-way-gimme-a-break-futuristic, but i saw an eartly city, very modern, but not from another universe.



Being down to earth isn't a bad thing at all. This is still earth after all, and we are all people. Seoul and Tokyo are both fantastic cities (both in their own, unique way), and I love them both. Here's a little tip for you- don't "except" something from a country or city based on something that you've heard or seen on the internet and what not. It's best to discover and enjoy by yourself.


----------



## Guest

That's what I call a true city with a class.. Surprised me very positively.


----------



## Răng Đông Ri

Happy new year


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Belarus_23님의 Ingwangsan Panorama


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Crepuscular rays, Mt. Namsan


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Yeouido, seen from Noeul Park


----------



## eddeux

skyscrapercity said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8338331810/
> Flickr에서 Belarus_23님의 Ingwangsan Panorama


:cheers: Great shot. I don't want to call it the 'old' CBD but I'm wondering if there's been much new construction in the area in recent years.


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 danielfoster437님의 Han River Bridge


----------



## seaniscoming

Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 high-rising city


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 It's Seoul


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 It's Seoul


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 autumn garden


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 downtown skyline


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 old and new


----------



## brianmoon85

* Magical Autumn and Winter Season of Seoul City!!*











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*credits to: me*


----------



## Nashvillain

Seoul is awesome! Thanks for another round of fantastic pictures, Brianmoon.


----------



## Spurdo

perspective from old town by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Adam.Allegro님의 Seoul Skyline Dusk


Flickr에서 Adam.Allegro님의 Seoul Palace umbrella


Flickr에서 Adam.Allegro님의 Palace guards


Flickr에서 Adam.Allegro님의 Gyeongbokgung Palace in Seoul, South Korea


Flickr에서 Adam.Allegro님의 Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, SK. red building


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul's Han River Bridge Cafes!!!*























































*credits to: seoulistic.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

Recent Pics of Seoul...Wow the last post I made was over 3 months ago!!!:nuts:

Here ya go~



























































































































































































































































































































































































*credits to: *http://rjkoehler.tumblr.com/


----------



## seaniscoming

^^ Brian, It's really good to see you again. :banana:
Welcome back anf thank you for posting cool pictures again. :cheers:


----------



## robhood

Thx Brian we miss you


----------



## citypia

Brian, I miss you so much.

*WELCOME BACK! *:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aljuarez

wow! Awesome updates! ¡Gracias, Brian!


----------



## skyscrapercity

Brianmoon85, long time no see
I am happy to see you again.
Thank you for posting pictures again


----------



## philipdj

amazing pict from seoul..romantic city!


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Downtown Seoul from Mt. Inwangsan


----------



## skyscrapercity

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_006


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_032


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_016


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_015


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_012


----------



## brianmoon85

New Pics of Seoul!! Enjoy~!! ^^:banana:







































































































































































































*credits to: me browsing around and linking them!!*


----------



## aljuarez

Great new photos! It was about time! :lol:


----------



## brianmoon85

*SEOUL CITY*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul*
















































































































































































































*credits to: me*


----------



## brianmoon85

*credits to: me*


----------



## AngelDowp

brianmoon85 said:


> *credits to: me*


I love the hanoks of jongrogu (종로구). i think that there was filmed "개인의 취향" :hmm:


----------



## citypia

AngelDowp said:


> I love the hanoks of jongrogu (종로구). i think that there was filmed "개인의 취향" :hmm:


You're right.
'개인의 취향" was filmed in Bukchon, Jongro.

By the way, how do know that TV drama?
Are a korean? Where are you from? I am wondering how well you know about korea. Because even koreans don't know that TV drama.
It was aired on MBC 3 years ago.


----------



## brianmoon85

citypia said:


> You're right.
> '개인의 취향" was filmed in Bukchon, Jongro.
> 
> By the way, how do know that TV drama?
> Are a korean? Where are you from? I am wondering how well you know about korea. Because even koreans don't know that TV drama.
> It was aired on MBC 3 years ago.


I guess it's all part of the "Korean Wave" these days...I'm Korean and know A WHOLE LOT LESS about Kpop these days than my non-Korean friends lol :lol:


----------



## AngelDowp

citypia said:


> You're right.
> '개인의 취향" was filmed in Bukchon, Jongro.
> 
> By the way, how do know that TV drama?
> Are a korean? Where are you from? I am wondering how well you know about korea. Because even koreans don't know that TV drama.
> It was aired on MBC 3 years ago.


hahahha no, I´m not korean, but i have family in Busan and i know some. I saw thats drama the year before.



brianmoon85 said:


> I guess it's all part of the "Korean Wave" these days...I'm Korean and know A WHOLE LOT LESS about Kpop these days than my non-Korean friends lol :lol:


I dont like the kpop except suju, exo and Big Bang. but my niece is very very fanatic. hno:


----------



## AngelDowp

*Seoul experince*


----------



## brianmoon85

^^ nice pics!!


----------



## Gatech12

Seoul looks awesome!


----------



## brianmoon85

*Coffeeshops & Cafe Culture of Seoul*










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*credits to:

http://seoulistic.com/korean-culture/erics-top-10-seoul-cafe-recommendations/* *and http://frshgrnd.com
*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul City*







































































































































































































*credits to: seoulistic and Seoul Korea on Facebook*


----------



## Toto Boerham

brianmoon85 said:


> *Coffeeshops & Cafe Culture of Seoul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to:
> 
> http://seoulistic.com/korean-culture/erics-top-10-seoul-cafe-recommendations/* *and http://frshgrnd.com
> *


So many choices kay:, the best coffee from around the world i think


----------



## brianmoon85

*I know it's past summer but here are some rooftop pool party scenes of Seoul during summer!!
*














































*credits to: http://mykoreaquest.com/2012/10/10/no-naps-allowed-hamilton-hotel-pool-in-itaewon/*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Rooftop Gardens and Restaurants in Seoul:*

*Garden 5:*










*Nashville Sports Pub & Restaurant:*










*Trinity Garden:*










*Sculpture Garden at Dongguk University:*










*D Cube City:*










*Stefano's Kitchen:*










*credits to: http://seoulistic.com/what-to-do-in-korea/8-awesome-rooftop-gardens-and-restaurants-in-seoul/*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Fall Season in Seoul City:*














































































































































































































































































































































*credits to: gwnam.2008 on flickr.com *


----------



## aljuarez

Great new photos, Brian!!!


----------



## AngelDowp

Wow brian excellent picture


----------



## brianmoon85

*I'm in a Seoul State of Mind~~~♪ *







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*credits to: http://seoulstateofmind.com/
*


----------



## citypia

Wonderful pictures! :cheers:
Thank you so much.
Welcome back to Seoul state of mind~~~♪, Brian.


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul State of Mind: *



































































































































































*credits to: http://seoulstateofmind.com*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Itaewon (Multi-cultural) Neighborhood of Seoul*



















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JihxyOhHj8A/Ug3yvf417cI/AAAAAAAAJtY/c7DvZXh0FHM/s1600/DSC_0042.jpeg
















































































































































































































*credits to: http://pilgrimwithapassport.blogspot.com/2013/08/itaewon-seouls-foreigner-district.html*


----------



## brianmoon85

*SEOUL FOREST, Seoul City's answer to CENTRAL PARK (NYC)!!!*
































































































































*credits to: http://pilgrimwithapassport.blogspot.com/2013/10/seoul-forest.html*


----------



## brianmoon85

*View of Seoul City from Namsan Tower:*







































































































































































































*credits to: http://pilgrimwithapassport.blogspot.com/2013_08_01_archive.html*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Seoul City's Bridge Cafes!!*







































































































































































































http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xhKcqNbwTCM/UT2xL6zOloI/AAAAAAAAEc0/RV6yJL8ea0M/s1600/DSC_0598.jpeg














































*credits to: http://pilgrimwithapassport.blogspot.com/2013/03/cafes-on-river-han.html*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Eye candy all those women and some "men"* lol:lol::nuts::banana:










*credits to: http://www.dramafever.com/news/the-7-reasons-why-you-must-move-to-seoul/*


----------



## brianmoon85

*Johnny Walker House (Third Global Outpost after Beijing and Shanghai!!)*
































































*credits to: http://www.blouinartinfo.com/news/story/971279/johnnie-walker-house-seoul-gets-artsy-edge*


----------



## chambre12

nice photos specially all those men!!!! hahaha


----------



## african

*Olympic Park Seoul* | 서울 올림픽 공원









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Olympic Park by Seoul Korea

Those pictures should keep the thread going for now.


----------



## Mussoda

*Seoul CBD *









Jongro street 종로









on Cheonggyecheon 청계천









Jongro street 종로









from Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁










around Deoksugung palace 덕수궁










Jeong-dong 정동

(all photos from http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=city&no=940754&page=1&exception_mode=recommend)


----------



## african

*Seoul Citizen's Hall* | 서울시민청









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea









Seoul CItizen's Hall by Seoul Korea



> Seoul Citizen's Hall
> 
> Seoul Citizen’s Hall is a space dedicated to the citizens of the city where they can create, share and have their voices heard. Located on the first and second basement floors of the Seoul City Hall building, there are various facilities available including; galleries and exhibition space, event halls, a bookstore and design store, as well the large, open space citizen’s plaza.
> 
> Accessible from:
> City Hall Station, Line 1 or 2, Exit 4.


----------



## african

*Samcheong-dong* | 삼청동









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Dessert in Samcheong-dong by Seoul Korea



> Samcheong-dong
> 
> Great place for dates
> 
> The area is close to Gyeongbokgung Palace in downtown Seoul. The neighborhood is full of cafes, tea houses, and restaurants and if you’re looking for a sugar fix then you’ll easily find a wide array of sweets and desserts to indulge yourself in
> 
> Accessible from:
> Anguk Station, Line 3, Exit 1.
> Gyeongbokgung station, Line 1, Exit 5.


----------



## Mussoda

Parnas Tower in Samseong-dong 삼성동, Gangnam 강남


kimahrikku1 said:


> http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/10841


futuristic!


----------



## Mussoda

CBD of Seoul!


Kwanghwamun Plaza Skyline. by Jinho Kim, Flickr에서

around Donga-Ilbo headquarters,


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam!


Roof Topping in Seoul by Chingazo, Flickr에서

Business district around Gangnam subway station 강남역!


----------



## Mussoda

humptydumpty7 said:


> they will be a great addition to the skyline once finished!
> 
> source:
> http://kang066.blog.me/220621074013


awesome view!


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam




inno4321 said:


> 정릉 (역삼동 선정릉) by TFurban, Flickr에서
> 
> ^^
> right is HYUNDAI TOWER place




Seonjeongreung 선정릉, royal tombs of Joseon Dynasty, & Samseong-dong 삼성동


----------



## bairagi

My City! :banana:


----------



## sebvill

Truly Amazing Seoul!


----------



## KoonAugis

Beautiful city.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Very beautiful city! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Michael Kang

*Segok new urban area(in Gangnam-gu)*









http://www.jutek.kr/print/print.do?bbs_num=4578









http://www.jutek.kr/print/print.do?bbs_num=4578


















http://www.jutek.kr/user/selectBbsColumn.do?BBS_NUM=4554&COD03_CODE=c0318









http://jutek.kr/print/print.do?bbs_num=4554









http://jutek.kr/print/print.do?bbs_num=4554









http://www.instiz.net/pt/2932609









http://www.instiz.net/pt/2932609


----------



## Mussoda

humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> source:
> http://duescamera.tistory.com/19



Lotte Tower!


----------



## Mussoda

humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> watch in HD! kay:


awesome timelapse !!


----------



## Mussoda

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Seoul City by Ms.Undral, on Flickr



Lotte World Tower plus Tukseom new buildings


----------



## Mussoda

humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> 
> Sorry if the pics are too huge
> 
> Source and copyright by Yangwoo Kim:
> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...viewDate=&isShowPopularPosts=true&from=search



amazing wide shots!! kay:


----------



## Mussoda

another great timelapse kay:






you can find how mountainous is the topographical setting where Seoul is located in..

UHD is available!


----------



## african

RELIVE ULTRA KOREA 2015 (Official 4K Aftermovie)

UMF TV | 2nd Dec 2015









> Ultra Music Festival (UMF) is an annual outdoor electronic music festival that occurs in June in Seoul, Korea.
> 
> UMF has been held annually in Seoul since 2012


----------



## inno4321

african said:


> RELIVE ULTRA KOREA 2015 (Official 4K Aftermovie)
> 
> UMF TV | 2nd Dec 2015


^^
gorgeous ultra! i was there
i order ticket 3days party in there. exciting so much
it is really fun party


----------



## Mussoda

even the vid itself is awesome! hooray :rock:


----------



## Mussoda

*Yongsan 용산* skyline seen from Noksapyong Station 녹사평역, June 2013


Seoul, Noksapyong Station by Nathan B, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Han river park at *Yeouido 여의도,* Aug. 2013


Seoul - Hangang Park by Nathan B, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

a cafe at Gyeongnidan-gil 경리단길, *Itaewon 이태원,*


Six Months Open - Kyungridan, Seoul by Nathan B, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

clothes shop at *Hongdae 홍대*


Boutique in Hongdae, Seoul. by Nathan B, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

bubble show at *Cheonggyecheon 청계천,* 


Bubble Max by L K, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

more shots from *Jongro CBD.*.



Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Gwanghwamun Square by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

humptydumpty7 said:


> source:
> http://blog.naver.com/lhkny96/220717022943



with Olympic Park


----------



## Mussoda

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> 160514_A night view of Han river in Seoul by Sang il Park, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160513_A night view of Lotte world tower, Seoul by Sang il Park, on Flickr


impressive...


----------



## Mussoda

Metasequoia trees

at *Haneul Park 하늘공원,* in the west end of Seoul


160504_Metasequoia by Sang il Park, Flickr에서


160503_Metasequoia by Sang il Park, Flickr에서


160502_Metasequoia by Sang il Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*Floating Islands or Sevit Seom 세빛섬* beside Banpo Bridge 반포대교


Floating Island by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda

*Jamsil 잠실*


Jamsil Lotte Town by Jinho Kim, on Flickr

Lotte & Lotte


----------



## Mussoda

*Gangnam 강남*

Gangnam Subway Station area 강남역


Samsung Electronics Buildings by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


Gangnam, Seoul by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda

*Yeouido 여의도*, 2014


Yeouido, Seoul. by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda

inno4321 said:


>




drive through Seoul toward LWT


----------



## african

*Yeouido: I Seoul U*









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea



> Yeouido’s Hangang (River) Park is the city’s most popular spot by the river.
> 
> Seoul’s giant Hollywood-esque I Seoul U sign is now in the very photographic location of Yeouido’s Hangang (River) park. Located centrally in the park the I Seoul U sign is already becoming a popular place for both tourists and Seoulites to pose for fun photos while passing the site. Visitors to the park can enjoy relaxing with friends or make use of the Yeouido Hangang (River) Park’s extensive leisure facilities, as well as the nearby 63 City, IFC Mall, Yeouido Park, and strolling through this business district, known locally as the Manhattan of Seoul.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Yeouinaru Station (Seoul Subway Line 5), Exit 2, or 3


----------



## african

*Yeouido: I Seoul U*









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea









Yeouido: I Seoul U by Seoul Korea



> Yeouido’s Hangang (River) Park is the city’s most popular spot by the river.
> 
> Seoul’s giant Hollywood-esque I Seoul U sign is now in the very photographic location of Yeouido’s Hangang (River) park. Located centrally in the park the I Seoul U sign is already becoming a popular place for both tourists and Seoulites to pose for fun photos while passing the site. Visitors to the park can enjoy relaxing with friends or make use of the Yeouido Hangang (River) Park’s extensive leisure facilities, as well as the nearby 63 City, IFC Mall, Yeouido Park, and strolling through this business district, known locally as the Manhattan of Seoul.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Yeouinaru Station (Seoul Subway Line 5), Exit 2, or 3


----------



## african

*Seoul Friendship Fair* | 지구촌 나눔 한마당









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea



> The Seoul Friendship Fair was held in Seoul Plaza, downtown Seoul.
> 
> Seoul Friendship Fair is an international festival attended by 300 performance teams coming from 14 of Seoul’s sister cities. The festival is a great way to enjoy other countries’ culture, food and music whilst enjoying May’s good weather is the excellent setting of Seoul Plaza and the nearby streets leading to Cheonggyecheon. Highlights included the music café, global sharing zone and the aforementioned world food fair with food and drinks from more than 50 countries available.
> 
> Accessible from:
> City Hall Station, Line 1 and 2. Exit 4 or 5.


----------



## african

*Seoul Friendship Fair* | 지구촌 나눔 한마당









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea









Seoul Friendship Fair by Seoul Korea



> The Seoul Friendship Fair was held in Seoul Plaza, downtown Seoul.
> 
> Seoul Friendship Fair is an international festival attended by 300 performance teams coming from 14 of Seoul’s sister cities. The festival is a great way to enjoy other countries’ culture, food and music whilst enjoying May’s good weather is the excellent setting of Seoul Plaza and the nearby streets leading to Cheonggyecheon. Highlights included the music café, global sharing zone and the aforementioned world food fair with food and drinks from more than 50 countries available.
> 
> Accessible from:
> City Hall Station, Line 1 and 2. Exit 4 or 5.


----------



## african

*Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms* | 송파나루 공원 (벚꽃 축제)









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea



> Seoulites wander around the park.
> 
> Songpa Naru Park is one of the finest places in Seoul to view the spectacular annual cherry blossoms. Located in the south-east of the city in the Songpa-gu district, the park is conveniently adjacent to Jamsil Station, Lotte World and the Lotte World Mall complex. Every April the two central lakes are surrounded by the beautiful sight of hundreds of cherry blossom trees in full bloom, making this an ideal place to enjoy the warmer spring weather whilst taking a walk in amongst the trees.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Jamsil Station (Seoul Subway Line 2 and 8), Exit 2, 3, or 10.


In some of the pictures u can see Lotte World Tower which will be the tallest tower in the OECD at 555 metres.


----------



## african

*Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms* | 송파나루 공원 (벚꽃 축제)









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea









Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea



> Seoulites wander around the park.
> 
> Songpa Naru Park is one of the finest places in Seoul to view the spectacular annual cherry blossoms. Located in the south-east of the city in the Songpa-gu district, the park is conveniently adjacent to Jamsil Station, Lotte World and the Lotte World Mall complex. Every April the two central lakes are surrounded by the beautiful sight of hundreds of cherry blossom trees in full bloom, making this an ideal place to enjoy the warmer spring weather whilst taking a walk in amongst the trees.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Jamsil Station (Seoul Subway Line 2 and 8), Exit 2, 3, or 10.


In some of the pictures u can see Lotte World Tower which will be the tallest tower in the OECD at 555 metres.


----------



## Mussoda

*Insa-dong 인사동*



Seoul: Insa-dong by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong Tea Houses by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong Tea Houses by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서



Seoul: Insa-dong Tea Houses by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Worldcup Stadium in Sangam-dong 상암동, Mapo-gu 마포구, Seoul 서울



World Cup Stadium by L K, Flickr에서



Maebongsan View by L K, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*Seoul Station 서울역*


Suwon_20150411 at 14-16-57-Edit.jpg by Jaehoon Kim, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*Dongdaemum 동대문 shopping district*


首爾東大門 Dongdaemum, Seoul (동대문) by Alice, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*inside of DDP (Dongdaemun Design Plaza)*


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*outside of DDP (Dongdaemun Design Plaza)*


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

artwork in a subway station passage


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*Myeongdong 명동 *


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Kot Bazilio

african said:


> Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul: Songpa Naru Park's Cherry Blossoms by Seoul Korea


I swear this is the most beautiful skyscraper on this planet :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda

Seoul city view seen from Mt.Namsan in 2014


Huge Seoul by Luis CP, Flickr에서

you can see Yongsan 용산 & Yeouido 여의도


----------



## Mussoda

Samildaero street 삼일대로 near Euljiro street 을지로, in 2014


Street Lights by Luis CP, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

a bar


Come in by Luis CP, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Myeongdong 명동 in 2014


Myeongdong lights by Luis CP, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Lotte World Avenuel in Jamsil


Lotte World Avenuel by Gwonie S. Nam, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

somewhere in Seoul


seoul by hello sunshine, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

alley in Samcheong-dong 삼청동, northern neighborhood of Jongro CBD


seoul by hello sunshine, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

city view from Cheonggye stream 청계천


seoul by hello sunshine, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

random street shot


Vespa Couple by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


All about her by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


Couple in the rain by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

random seoul shot


Bartender by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


Hiding in the phone booth by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


Motoring along by Don MacDonell, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

CBD view seen from Deoksugung Palace courtyard


Deoksugung Palace, Seoul by bm^, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

*Gangnam *skyline seen from the courtyard of *Seonjeongneung 선정릉*, the royal tombs of Joseon Dynasty


Seonjeongneung (Royal Tombs of Joseon Dynasty), Seoul by bm^, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Sevit Islands 세빛섬


Some Sevit, Seoul by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

CBD scene with Hanbok 한복 dressers


Gwanghwamun by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Pedestrians walking along Gwanghwamun square


Sound of my Seoul by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

inside of Gwanghwamun Gate 광화문


궁 by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

북서울 꿈의숲. North Seoul's Dream Forest in Gangbuk-gu 강북구. June 2014


Jeunes demoiselles by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Daehagno or Daehak-ro 대학로 in Jongro-gu 종로구


대학로 ~ Daehagno by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Seorae Village 서래마을, in Seocho-gu 서초구


Run Boy Run by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

a cafe in Hongdae 홍대 area


Hongdae Café by Lilac and Honey, Flickr에서


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## Mussoda

Garosugil 가로수길, Shinsa-dong 신사동, Seoul


Sinsa-dong_1 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Lotte World Tower in Jamsil 잠실, Seoul


Lotte World Tower_1 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

DDP ; Dongdaemun Design Plaza 동대문 디자인 플라자


Dongdaemun Design Plaza - Seoul, Korea_7 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Jamsil Baseball Stadium 잠실야구장


9회초 2아웃에서 동점투런!! 완전 재밌네!! #야구 #롯데 #자이언츠 #롯데자이언츠 #잠실 #잠실야구장 #꿀잼 by Yonghan Ju, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

maybe Ichon Rex 이촌렉스, Yongsan


한강에서 #photographer #sunset #hangangriver #photography #cityscape #seoul_korea by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Myeongdong 명동


명동 / Myeong dong by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Cheongnyangni Station 청량리역


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Dongdaemun 동대문



Maxtyle - Dongdaemun by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Myeongdong 명동 in 2012


명동 / Myeong dong by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Bongeunsa temple 봉은사, Samseong-dong 삼성동, Gangnam


Seoul, South Korea by Yee-Kay Fung, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Sinchon 신촌


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam 강남


Gangnam by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


Gangnam by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Hongdae 홍대


Hongdaee by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


Hongdae by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Myeong-dong 명동


Myeongdong by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


Myeongdong by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Idae 이대


Ehwa Shopping Street by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Hongdae 홍대


Hongdae by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Sangam DMC 상암 디엠씨, new CBD in Mapo-gu 마포구


Digital Media City by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Shinchon 신촌


Around Sinchon by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


Sinchon by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Gangnam 강남


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Idae 이대


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Shinchon 신촌


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Insa-dong 인사동


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Shindorim station 신도림역


Trip back to Korea 2016/07/02 ~ 2016/07/14. by Bao Huy, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Sur le chemin coréen... by marie jolicoeur, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

from Namsan toward Dongdaemun


Du haut de la montagne... by marie jolicoeur, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Samcheong-dong 삼청동, near Bukchon 북촌


Quiet street by Alice, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

street food at Myeong-dong 명동


Myeong-dong street food at night by Alice, Flickr에서
..


----------



## Mussoda

backyard tea tables in old house, Bukchon 북촌


Tea house garden in Bukchon, Seoul by Alice, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Kakao Friends ; Kakao talk character shop in Gangnam


Seoul: Kakao Friends by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul: Kakao Friends by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Seoul Water Fight Festival at Yeouido 여의도, Han river park


Seoul Water Fight Festival by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul Water Fight Festival by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul Water Fight Festival by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul Water Fight Festival by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Seoul view from Inwang mountain 인왕산


Seoul Blue 5204 by Krzysztof Baranowski, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

a cafe in Mapo-gu 마포구


Analog Garden by Anton, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

seen from Yongsan 용산


Yongsan by Anton, Flickr에서
..


----------



## Mussoda

Hongdae 홍대


Mapo crowd by Anton, Flickr에서

near Hongdae-Ipgu station 홍대입구역


----------



## Mussoda

Guro-gu 구로구, southwestern Seoul


Street, Seoul, Korea by Yeong-Nam, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

seen from Mt. Bukhansan 



Bukhansan National Park - Seoul - South Korea by Peter Szustka, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Jongro street 종로


untitled-18 by Macoi Bernardo, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Megabox in COEX, Gangnam 강남


Megabox COEX by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Common Ground 커먼그라운드, Gundae 건대


Common Ground by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

DDP (Dongdaemun Design Plaza) 동대문디자인플라자


DDP 5 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Gwanghwamun 광화문 gate of Gyeongbok-gung 경복궁 palace


Gwanghwamun by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Itaewon 이태원


Itaewon 2 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Hyundai card music library, Itaewon,


Hyundai card music library by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Dongdaemun 동대문


Street food 13 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Express Bus terminal 


Looking in by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


Corridor 4 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


Bus terminal 4 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Cafe "Paul Bassett" 폴 바셋, Gwanghwamun


Cafe 5 by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Wangshimni station 왕십리역


Wangshimni station by Young Woo Park, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda

Seoul view seen from Mt. Inwang 인왕산


Seoul Tower at Golden Hour by John Steele, Flickr에서

you can see Lotter World Tower in the left far side


----------



## dj4life

Autumn in Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Early morning bird by CzechInChicago, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Seoul Panorama 4872 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Sunrise seen from Mt. Inwangsan*










Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Inwangsan-2017/i-NjmShZ3


----------



## Applerecords

Crosswalk under the viaduct of subway Line2 in Seongsu-dong, Seongdong District

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/SeongsuBdong-Onion/i-Tjn5G5c


----------



## Applerecords

People waiting for the bus in downtown Seoul 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug. 

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Seoul-Cyberpunk/i-sgcxqJM


----------



## Applerecords

Lotte World Tower and the bridges of Han River, seen from Mt. Maebongsan

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug. 

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Maebongsan-2017/


----------



## Applerecords

Skyline of downtown Seoul looming beyond the forest of the Jongmyo Shrine and Changgyeong Palace, Jongno District 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/365-Project-2014/My-365-Project/i-jsmbrLh


----------



## Applerecords

Pedestrians walking on a crossroad in front of Myeongdong Theater, Jung-gu District

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/365-Project-2014/My-365-Project/i-cRKMDsV


----------



## Applerecords

Nightscape of Seoul, with both sides of the Han River in a single shot 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Guryongsan-2016/i-bVz553x/A


----------



## Applerecords

People climbing the stairs of Haneul Park near the Seoul World Cup Stadium within the World Cup Park, Mapo-gu district 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Haneul-Park-2014/i-5GZZL52


----------



## Applerecords

Sunsent seen from Mt. Guryongsan

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Mt-Guryongsan-2015/i-FQ3cPD2/A


----------



## tim.horton

I miss shopping at the supermarket in the upscale malls of Seoul. Moreover, I miss skiing at the resort. I wish to go back during the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Applerecords

Train tracks in Yongsan District.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Instagram-shots/i-jQpjCjr


----------



## Applerecords

Glimpse of sunlight over the cloudy and foggy skyline of Yeouido.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Instagram-shots/i-2Qv2wz2/A


----------



## Applerecords

The Noryangjin Fish Market in Dongjak District during the night 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/SEOUL-Magazine/Noryangjin/i-McBvpVG/A


----------



## dj4life

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

Namsan [email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Panorama of the hilly and low-rise Haebangchon neighborhood in the Yongsan District, seen from Mt. Namsan

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Instagram-shots/i-CjcTBFk/A


----------



## Applerecords

Nightscape of downtown Seoul seen from Gwanghwamun Plaza, Jongno District.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/365-Project-2014/My-365-Project/i-nCv3j64/A


----------



## Applerecords

Sunrise over Han River seen from Mt. Maebongsan 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Maebongsan-2016/i-BSFPF87/A


----------



## african

*2017 Seoul Lantern Festival* | 서울빛초롱축제









Lantern Festival by Seoul Korea









Lantern Festival by Seoul Korea









Lantern Festival by Seoul Korea









Lantern Festival by Seoul Korea



> Since its inception in 2009, the annual Seoul Lantern Festival, one of the representative festivals in Seoul, is held throughout the period from the first Friday of November to the third Sunday of November. Every year nearly 3 million visitors can expect to see lanterns along the 1.2km Cheonggyecheon Stream with various things to see stretching all the way from Cheonggye Plaza and Supyogyo Bridge.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Jonggak Station, Line 1. Exit 4 or 5.
> Euljiro 1-ga Station, Line 2. Exit 2 or 3.


----------



## Applerecords

MVRDV’s abandoned overpass turned Giant Botanical Garden Featuring 24,000 Plants in downtown Seoul that just opened.

Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode from World Architecture.

http://worldarchitecture.org/architecture-news/cvcgm/mvrdv_s_giant_botanical_garden_featuring_24_000_plants_opens_today_in_seoul.html


----------



## RiseUp

Another pic of the above mentioned Skygarden:









https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/may/19/seoul-skygarden-south-korea-london-garden-bridge


----------



## Applerecords

View from the Seoul City Walls on Mt Namsan, Seoul.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Seoul-Tourism-Photos/Seoul-Nightscapes/i-vnV9Pvv/A


----------



## Applerecords

LED displays of Seoul Square seen from the newly opened "Seoullo 7017," a former overpass turned urban park next to the Seoul Station.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Seoullo-7017/i-FCNZC2M


----------



## Applerecords

IFC Seoul in Yeouido Island, Yeongdeungpo-gu district, seen from Mt Namsan in central Seoul.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Seoul-Tourism-Photos/Seoul-Nightscapes/i-SqGP7Wv/A


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul downtown: Gwanghwamun by Tilmann, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

아코르호텔 용산 (용산터미널 부지) by TFurban, Flickr에서


The Accor Ambassador Hotel in Yongsan nearing completion.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Han River.

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Yongsan seen from Namsan mountain.

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Downtown.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Deoksugung palace next to the city hall

Cheonggyecheon Stream by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

View from Lotte World Tower.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul from high above! by John Steele, Flickr에서

The past still shining in the present by John Steele, Flickr에서


----------



## Urban Legend

Very neat city. I love it.


----------



## african

*Some Sevit* | 세빛섬









Some Sevit by Seoul Korea









Some Sevit by Seoul Korea









Some Sevit by Seoul Korea









Some Sevit by Seoul Korea









Some Sevit by Seoul Korea



> Attractions:
> 
> Some Sevit consists of 3 floating islands and an art gallery.
> 
> The three islands are Gavit, Chavit, Solvit, and the art gallery, Yevit.
> 
> Facilities on the islands include places to eat and drink, conference facilities as well as cultural spaces. The islands are located close to another of Seoul’s more colourful sights, Banpo Bridge’s Moonlight Rainbow Fountain is directly adjacent to Some Sevit.
> 
> Accessible from:
> Express Bus Terminal Station, Line 3, 7 or 9. Exit 8-1. Follow the signs to Hangang Banpo Park.


----------



## Applerecords

Ancient Tomb And A Tower by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

A Sunday Afternoon On The Island Of Yeouido by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Buildings In Yeouido by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Promenade by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Streamside At Night by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Under The Naebu Expressway by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Jungle (Explored #219) by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

To The Top by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서 

Skyscrapers in Gangnam


----------



## Applerecords

*Gangnam-gu district*

Seoul at night by Jeff Warta, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul Streets by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Bongeunsa Temple from the COEX by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords

*Insadong*

Insadong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong, Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong Back Alley by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Insadong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong, Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Insadong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords

Light Trace by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Train passing through the Cheongdamdaegyo bridge.


----------



## Applerecords

*Streets of Seoul*

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Insa-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Ikseon-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

IMG_0143 by Marianna, Flickr에서

Seoul: Insa-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Myeong-dong by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Jongno, Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서


----------



## african

*Fortress Wall of Seoul (Hanyangdoseong)* | 한양도성









Hanyangdoseong fortress trail by Seoul Korea









Hanyangdoseong fortress trail by Seoul Korea









Hanyangdoseong fortress trail by Seoul Korea









Hanyangdoseong fortress trail by Seoul Korea









Hanyangdoseong fortress trail by Seoul Korea


Hanyangdoseong is a series of walls made of stone, wood and other materials, built to protect the city of Seoul against invaders. The wall was first built in 1396 to defend and show the boundaries of the city, surrounding Hanyang (one of Seoul's old names).

The wall stretches 18.6 km along the ridge of Seoul's four inner mountains, Baegaksan, Naksan, Namsan, and Inwangsan.


----------



## citypia

Mussoda said:


> Seoul view seen from Mt. Inwang 인왕산
> 
> 
> Seoul Tower at Golden Hour by John Steele, Flickr에서
> 
> you can see Lotter World Tower in the left far side


In my opinion, this photo represents a general view of Seoul well, not focusing only the super tower alone.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

View of seoul from Lotte World Tower by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr

View of seoul from Lotte World Tower by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr

View of seoul from Lotte World Tower by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr

View of seoul from Lotte World Tower by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr

한강 by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr

Sunset at Cheongdam Bridge (청담대교) by Youngjin Ko, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul Panorama by hun mok. yu, Flickr에서

Changshin Panorama View by hun mok. yu, Flickr에서

Untitle by hun mok. yu, Flickr에서

절개지 by hun mok. yu, Flickr에서

절개지 by hun mok. yu, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords

창신동 by hun mok. yu, on Flickr

Saenamteo - Seoul by Mathilde Gattegno, on Flickr

Gangnam Intersection by Blake Lewis, on Flickr

Gangnam Intersection by Blake Lewis, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul by Louise Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul: Palace Library by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Palace library opened to the public.

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Lotte World Tower by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

View from the Lotte World Tower.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul, South Korea by Jaws300, Flickr에서

Seoul, South Korea by Jaws300, Flickr에서

Part of the Seoul Metropolitan area seen from a plane.


----------



## Nostra

Miracle on the Han


----------



## Applerecords

building 63 by Mark Barnes

Rainbows by Mark Barnes

Gyongbokgung downtown by Mark Barnes


----------



## Applerecords

Jamsil by Gwonie S. Nam, Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

View from Ansan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, Flickr

View of Seoul from Namsam in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, Flickr

The National Assembly at night in Seoul, Korea (Explored) by mbphillips, Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr

Seoul International Fireworks Festival 2017 by L K, Flickr


----------



## kukubells

beautiful seoul


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul Night Panorama by hun mok. yu, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Guro Roof by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr

가을 종묘 전경 by hun mok. yu, on Flickr

가을 종묘 전경 by hun mok. yu, on Flickr

가을 종묘 by hun mok. yu, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Gyeongbukgong from Inwangsan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr

Winter cityscape around the Palace.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul Korea by jeong gon kim, on Flickr

Houses on a hill near Naksan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

View of the city from Inwangsan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr

Gangnam from Umyeonsan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

SEONGSAN BRIDGE by Mathilde Gattegno, on Flickr

That fireball in the sky by Mathilde Gattegno, on Flickr

CITY BLOOD by Mathilde Gattegno, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Autumn of Deoksugung royal palace by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Old city gate in seoul city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

lotte by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Tower and building in Seoul city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

잠실 蠶室 Jamsil, Seoul from Asiana 106 by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

View from Inwangsan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, Flickr에서

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr

cityscape from high by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr
Autumn park and temple in old palace in Seoul by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Deoksugung palace by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Bongeunsa temple by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Train station in seoul city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Autumn park in Seoul city between night and morning sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Namsan by eugenewrotethis, on Flickr

Seoul by eugenewrotethis, on Flickr

Seoul by eugenewrotethis, on Flickr

Seoul by eugenewrotethis, on Flickr

Seoul by eugenewrotethis, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Recently completed Amorepacific HQ in Yongsan distirct*






















































































































Amorepacific Headquarters photographed by Laurian Ghinitiou, from https://www.archdaily.com/890884/david-chipperfields-amorepacific-headquarters-in-seoul-photographed-by-laurian-ghinitiou


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_2733 by Mark5347 Photography, on Flickr

Sungnyemun Gate 1 by Erik Hafstad, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Lotte by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Sillim Cherry Blossoms by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr

DSC_9661 by Dae Seog Heo, on Flickr

DSC_9796 by Dae Seog Heo, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by MH, on Flickr

Rainy Seoul by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Wangsimmni_5 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Noryangjin_4 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Noryangjin_3 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Noryangjin_5 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Noryangjin_1 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

hot summer day's clear sky, Seoul by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Jonggak Arcade by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Best sightseeing spots of Seoul! TOP RECOMMEND by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

railroad4 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

seoul station 3 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

from seoulro 7017 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

railroad and train by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

railroad3 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Love these colourful images of this vibrant city! :banana:
Good work.


----------



## Applerecords

Dramatic Cavern by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Industrial Smoke by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

No Access by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Toy cars in the real world by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Mirror's Egde by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Cybershot by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Runway by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Escape this city by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

3 nights without sleep by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Seoul Sky Tower by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

서울의 달 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

안산에서 본 서울 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

안산에서 본 서울 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

Building on Fire by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

저 멀리 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

숭례문 - 이른 저녁 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

숭례문 - 늦은 저녁 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

DDP - 14mm by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

DDP - 35mm by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

공덕오거리의 밤 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

서울 (Seoul) by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr

안개낀 서울 by Hyunwoo Yang, on Flickr

People by mike chang, on Flickr

麻浦大橋@mapo bridge by mike chang, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Crosswalk 7 by Young Woo Park, no Flickr


Seoul & Night by Kyungho Lee, no Flickr


Seoul Square by Mark Johnson, no Flickr


End of the Night by Mark Brown, no Flickr


s0099 by Chun Chow Chin, no Flickr


Seafood restaurant neon signs, Seoul, Korea by Henk Boudeling, no Flickr


back street in Seoul by Byoung Wook - Toughkid Kim 김병욱, no Flickr


Dongdaemun Market by Andrea, no Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

#94 서울 (Seoul) by MinCheol Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

#041 여의도 by MinCheol Kim, on Flickr

#83 Han River by MinCheol Kim, on Flickr

Sunrise at Hangang river by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul at night by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul City Fire by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

View of Seoul near Yeoksam station by Rob&Joan, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Sillim by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Sunset scene of light trails traffic speeds through an intersection in Gangnam center business district of Seoul at Seoul city, South Korea. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunrise scene of Seoul downtown city skyline by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

東大門 by wRL™, no Flickr




Streets of Seoul by Andrea Palomero, no Flickr




Vibrance! by Sinclair Lee, no Flickr




Seoul by Andrzej Malinowski, no Flickr




End of the Night by Mark Brown, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Seoul Searching - Roadside Yummies III by Joshua Lui, no Flickr



_DSC8724 by Seong Ryol Jang, no Flickr



Together by Carl Wong, no Flickr



Pyeongtaek Dumpling by Pete Cossette, no Flickr



Sets you going by Anton Strogonoff, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Sincheon by Homies In Heaven, no Flickr



명동 / Myeong dong by Carl Wong, no Flickr



Korean Rockers by Frank Hur, no Flickr



Walking Through The City Lights by Jon Siegel, no Flickr



Itaewon Fortune Teller by Jon Siegel, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Myeong-dong Stride by Jon Siegel, no Flickr




Street Vendors by Khalid Belhaji, no Flickr




urban street by Gwonie S. Nam, no Flickr




Myeongdong street by night, Seoul, Korea by Minh Triet Hong, no Flickr




Cybershot by BRDNK Vision, no Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr **onas mer*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr **onas mer* ​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr **onas mer* ​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr **onas mer* ​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr **onas mer* ​


----------



## Soriehlam

Rainy Seoul by Denis Carbone, no Flickr

Séoul by FloPaco, no Flickr


----------



## Akai

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6KbQyUJYeH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7Rlgi6J0KO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9CvcTXJdnh/


----------



## Akai

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-NpgLnpSSd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGqbKAvMlCP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CKhyBrBs5l6/


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen

서울. 여름 일몰 동안 시내 시내 이미지.


123RF - 수천만 건의 사진, 일러스트, 무비클립과 음원을 만나다. 당신의 성공과 시선이 닿는 곳.




kr.123rf.com


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## DarkLite

Love the energy this bustling city projects. There's just enough gritiness from its industrial heyday to balance out and compliment the ultra modern pace of life.


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

Han River at sunset by Wandervogel, on Flickr

Snowy Seoul by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr

Snowy Seoul by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr

New Building, L7 Hotel, on Teheranro by Jay Sim, on Flickr

IMG_6965 by Peter M Graham, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

Living in South Korea by Guillaume Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kWz2Fm


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

6N7A0998 by Peter M Graham, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

Incheon. by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Seoul by thesbarr, on Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood

Dongjakdaegyo bridge by Hyoung Woo Chang, on Flickr

View of Lotteworld Tower, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood




----------



## Kylelaurent

robhood said:


>


The amount of people there is absolutely insane. I used to hang out in Itaewon a lot (quite a while ago now, though) and I never saw that many people there. It is a shame, though, that the government there had to single out foreigners and threaten them with deportation for even going there.


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------



## robhood




----------



## benKen




----------

